# why do you knit?



## weisense (Jun 1, 2011)

My husband asked me this question this morning and I've been thinking about it. Thought it would be an interesting topic to start on the site.
Sue


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

Hello, I am a compulsive creative person. I cannot sit and do nothing, must be busy doing something. 

Since housework is so tedious and boring, any kind of craft is preferable, so I either paint, garden, crochet, knit, or sew!

Right now knitting has my attention, plus discovering this forum just feeds my creative monster!

Must say that my friends and family are enjoying the fruits of my labor, so I am getting encouragement for my knitting obsession!

Lois


----------



## jacqui c (Jan 23, 2011)

You said it all, Loistec. My additional comment is that if my fingers are busy, they won't put food into my mouth.


----------



## hobbit (Jan 31, 2011)

Ditto on the food. I have lost 7lbs since I picked up the compulsive need to knit. I also work 2 jobs, so by the time I have time off, I am too exhausted to do anything everly physical. Knitting allows me to be productive and rest at the same time. I also love that it is theraputic, on very stressful days, I can work on the cuff of a sock on auto pilot and not have to think about anything. It's like Calgon for the mind.


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

I knit for several reasons - one is that I need to be creative! I love to mix colors and patterns. The next is that it is ingrained in me to always "do" something. My grandmother who taught me to knit, believed that "idle hands are the devil's playground", so we could never just sit and watch tv, but had to have some handiwork project to work on. I still knit while watching tv! The last reason is that I love to give away what I have created so there is a waiting list of recipients to get something from me. My daughter asked for socks yesterday and I told her that she is now 5th on my list.


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

I like to keep my hands busy. I hate to sit and do nothing. Plus I love to see the pattern and shape take place.


----------



## sweetnessprecious (Feb 2, 2011)

Pugmom is right, keeping your hands busy and not in the cookie jar. Creative and to accomplish something is a gppd feeling.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

sweetnessprecious said:


> Pugmom is right, keeping your hands busy and not in the cookie jar. Creative and to accomplish something is a gppd feeling.


Somehow I seem to be able to manage both at the same time. I have to work on that. It isn't a skill I recommend. LOL


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Why do I knit? Well, I have always knitted, my grandmother taught me when I was very young. As a child I knitted to make clothes for my dolls and to impress my grandmother. As a teenager I knitted as I loved having something unique and probably a bit whacky to wear. As a young bride I knitted for my husband to give him something special from me. As a young mother I knitted to make clothes for my children when money was short and I could not afford to buy ready mades. In my middle age I didn't knit very much, I was too busy running my own business and keeping the house ***** and span for my family. As a new grandmother I made baby clothes for my precious grandchildren. Recently when I was ill knitting became my therapy and I started knitting toys for my grandchildren. Then I found KP and was persuaded to expand my knitting skills. I did and found sock knitting. Now I can truthfully say I knit because I can, it keeps my hands moving, it stops me falling asleep in front of the tv, it gives me the chance to be creative, throught it I have found many new friends from around the world. But mainly I knit because I love it.


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

I taught myself to knit as a teen ager - not sure what the reason was back then. Not because anyone close to me knit, in fact I taught my Mother. But I enjoyed it - I like to see the end result.

Then I went away from it to do counted cross stitch for many years but finally decided I had about enough stitched things - there is an end to what we can humanly use.

Came back to knitting via crocheting an afghan. Picked up the needles again (I prefer knit to crochet) and did up 12 afghans to take to a ministry we're involved in. One thing lead to another. Far too hot here to use worsted weight in large pieces in the summer. So I looked around to discover all the wonderful new (and pretty) needles, the fabulous hand dyed wools, etc. Well there seems to be no turning back.

I'm one that cannot sit with idle hands. With the counted cross stitch I always had to be concerned about the lighting and magnification since I stitch on 36 ct. linen. With knitting those are not concerns and I really enjoy that. I knit my way out to CA and back when we went just recently to see our son.

And of course I really do enjoy wearing the fruits of my labor!!


----------



## lap (May 30, 2011)

I have to be creative. 

During my school years I did not do very well in any of the craft areas. By the time I finished my first dress I had developed a bust and it didn't fit!! My embroidery was terrible. We had to make a ceramic tile table and I thought I would be clever and use a cross stitch pattern and was told it was not very original. Not good experiences. 

For some reason during my late teens I must have taken up knitting. Maybe because my mother was such a wonderful knitter. So glad I did because my mum died not long after and knitting became a link with her. 

I knitted for years and developed some RSI. Thought it was the end of the world when the doctor told me to stop knitting. 

I then took up quilting and embroidery and after such a bad early start think its very funny that I now teach quilting and embroidery and love it. 

However recently I have come back to knitting after taking my daughter in law to a wool tasting afternoon and now we are both hooked. It is great to have someone to talk knitting with. And now I've found KP.

Sometimes I wonder what people do with their spare time if they don't knit or sew.

Is all they do work and housework???

Thought maybe I should learn the continental method just in case I have issues with my hands again.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

lap said:


> ...Sometimes I wonder what people do with their spare time if they don't knit or sew.
> 
> Is all they do work and housework??? ...


Well .... since you asked, my darling is all _too_ able to sit and do nothing productive at all. He watches TV in bed. He watches TV in the dining room while playing endless games of Free Cell, Solitaire, Spider Solitaire, etc. and Bejeweled2 on the computer. It drives me NUTS!

Worse, it drives his doctor to distraction. My darling is able to eat prodigious amounts of nuts while playing on the computer, and they - of course - screw up his blood sugar levels. He needs to find something else to do with his hands than have them travelling between his mouth and high-calorie (albeit _somewhat_ healthy) nibblies!

No, he refuses _categorically_ to try any yarn work at all.


----------



## mammolady (Apr 26, 2011)

I just simply love to knit! :lol:


----------



## diakas1 (May 29, 2011)

That's for sure i agree


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

I think it is relaxing...well until I screw something up.


----------



## diakas1 (May 29, 2011)

Maybe try crunchy veggies.I know it is not the same but I have the sugar problem too.We're allowed 3 cups of popcorn


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

SailorRae said:


> I think it is relaxing...well until I screw something up.


It has really lowered my blood pressure, even when I have to frog.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

I knit/crochet/cross stitch because I hate to just sit watching TV. There is so much crap on there it is not worth watching most of the time. I much prefer to put my skills to good use, and it keeps my hands out of the cookie jar.


----------



## lap (May 30, 2011)

I know a retired surgeon, who does the most amazing cross stitch. He is worried what his wife is going to do when she retires as she has no hobbies. How's that for a turn around


----------



## diakas1 (May 29, 2011)

I love to knit also and it does keep hands out of the cookie jar.As for t.v I don't have cable so i have no stations but I am not a t.v. watcher either


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

pugmom5 said:


> SailorRae said:
> 
> 
> > I think it is relaxing...well until I screw something up.
> ...


I wish I could say that....but when I mess up I get so frustrated. I think more because I have so much trouble fixing my errors. I took a class at my LYS for fixing simple boo-boo's, but I need to repeat it a few more times. :lol:


----------



## diakas1 (May 29, 2011)

I gues s he is going to have to show her how to do some of his crafts


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I NEED to be creative, as do most women. I LOVE to design (not the pattern per se) the color and pick the fiber and stitches. I love the actual process and the FEEL. My hands HAVE to be busy. I play with string, spin, weave, sew, crossstitch, quilt - and I enjoy them all - a lot - but always come back to knitting. I can do so many things with just a couple sticks and some string. It is portable. It can be mindless or totally consuming. It relieves stress. It gives me something to focus on and makes me feel productive when watching TV or just sitting. I enjoy pleasing people with gifts. I like my sox to fit! Having just been through lung cancer, I knit because I could, I was so fidgety, it preserved my sanity. Knitting is a constant in my life. There have been busy times when I didn't do as much. Now (with no smoking) my anxious personality will never be without my drug of choice - KNITTING.


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

I am like of yea can't sit and do nothing and knitting is something i enjoy alot.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Find it fulfilling.


----------



## knittingbob (Apr 14, 2011)

mammolady said:


> I just simply love to knit! :lol:


Yep. It relaxes me until things go wrong. I am getting better at tinking in a calm, relaxed manner.


----------



## Nancy FP (Apr 13, 2011)

I took up knitting after an injury at work two years ago. I was not able to do the strenuous, physical activities that I used to enjoy and needed a place to channel my energy without hurting myself. Knitting relaxes me - and there is always the satisfaction when I'm done that I have accomplished something! It is certainly addictive. I started out knitting with a knifty knitter, then went to dpn's, then found circulars, then learned how to spin wool into yarn. I certainly have a JONES for the whole process. My friend and I just finished painting and fixing up my "studio" where I can gather all my yarn, wool, spinning wheel, patterns, needles. Oh, I'm so excited. THAT'S why I knit.


----------



## Preacher's Wife (Apr 11, 2011)

Loistec said:


> Hello, I am a compulsive creative person. I cannot sit and do nothing, must be busy doing something.
> 
> Since housework is so tedious and boring, any kind of craft is preferable, so I either paint, garden, crochet, knit, or sew!
> 
> ...


----------



## KNITTEN NANA (Apr 2, 2011)

It's the satisfaction I get when I finish something and knowing that at one time it was nothing but fiber rolled into a ball, and with two pointed sticks or a hook and with just my hands I made something for someone who eirher use it or just love it. I guess my answer is because I can.And for that I thank the Lord.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I agree I have a need to be creative but most of all I think it is the rythem that you create when knitting that is very soothing. Also there is no greater pleasure than to see someone wearing something that you put your heart into.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

trasara said:


> ... there is no greater pleasure than to see someone wearing something that you put your heart into.


The converse is also true. I have given many blankets to my in-laws (i.e. my darling's extended family; he's one of eight, so there are several dozen in-laws!), but I have reposessed two.

One was a gift to my mother-in-law in the 80's. I found it lying in a pile of rotting vegetable matter in a corner of a ground-level room used for drying clothes or veggies. It was torn in a few places; no surprise, since it had been used to harvest olives and other fruits. It was permanently stained from mold.

The other was a gift to the sister-in-law who had us living with her and her growing family for several three-month periods. She had abandoned it in that same rotting vegetable pile. It didn't get torn or stained, but that's just good luck, not good management.

Those two blankets now keep us warm in our bed when we're there during what passes for winter in Syria.

I've stopped giving blankets - as much from a lessened ability to turn out several a year as from dissatisfaction with their ultimate fates. My efforts to please seem to be of no value. My husband can just tell them I've stopped making them, or that my side of the family wants some!


----------



## kmilne88 (May 18, 2011)

My Nanna was always knitting when we were little so I caught the knitting bug. Now that shes gone every time I knit it reminds me of her  Plus the joy of completing a project is awesome


----------



## diakas1 (May 29, 2011)

the joy of seeing a finshed product is very enjoyable.It's good for the ego especially when you were made to look stupid all your life.At furst I was very down on my knitting but now I an pretty proud and there was nothing wrong with it was just me


----------



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

I knit because I just can't not knit.  And it keeps me awake watching TV/movies at night.


----------



## jilly alderson (May 27, 2011)

I knit because I love it. I have a long journey into work (approximately 90 minutes) on the train and rather than stare out of the window (I cannot read as it makes me feel ill), I use my time relaxing by knitting baby garments for all the new babies being born around me. At present I have 3 new babies (all boys) and 4 preganant ladies due to give birth this year, to knit for. If I was at home for those 3 hours, I would be cleaning or cooking or generally tidying up, so my 90 minutes each way per day is the pefect time to knit, and to see the look on peoples faces when they receive my creations makes every stitch worthwhile (even when things go wrong)!


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

I can't sit and do nothing so when I'm sitting in front of the tv I either knit or sew. At least then my time is not wasted as I have something to show for it. Now my DH has enough pullovers, so much so that he's run out of room to store them I knit for other family members. Am currently knitting a cardigan for me, 2 for my mother and one for a daughter and have started a pullover for myself as well. Might have a go at socks once these are all finished.


----------



## tburton1952 (Feb 5, 2011)

It takes may mind from away from stress! I'm too busy watching what I am doing.


----------



## nuttyknitter (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm thinking the same reason my husband does Sudoku, The boyz play video games (text, listen to music - whatever else the iPhone does)....all while we are having a family movie night!


----------



## April_Showers (Apr 3, 2011)

I knit because it makes me feel closer to my sister and dad who live miles away. I also love it because it reminds me of my mum, and I love being creative.


----------



## CrazyCatLady (May 6, 2011)

Loistec said:


> Hello, I am a compulsive creative person. I cannot sit and do nothing, must be busy doing something.
> 
> Since housework is so tedious and boring, any kind of craft is preferable, so I either paint, garden, crochet, knit, or sew!
> 
> ...


----------



## TennGrand (Apr 6, 2011)

I knit for the color, the feel of the different yarns, for the pattern developing behind my needles, because someone asked me to teach a knitting class for senior citizens, but most of all just because I love it. You meet so many great people on this forum and while teaching a class. All this helps to keep my mind agile and my spirits high. It is my therapy!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

It gives my great joy to make others happy. What better way than to make something handmade. Besides the feeling I get when I see the end result. Knitting/crocheting has helped me through some pretty tuff times in my life. My mom is a pretty crafty lady and taught all 4 of her girls to do many crafts.


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

A friend has a great T-shirt that says 'I knit so I don't kill people'. That's why I knit and because I can. Makes me feel amazing to be able to do a craft that amazes other people.


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

I enjoy it did alot for my children when they were young had a numbers of years off knitting but now back into it have to knit for the grandchildren. At present my 25yr daughter wants me to knit 3 different pattern jumpers 1 fishermans rib 1 plain stocking stitch and the other arran have a pattern for the 1st 2 the last one going by a photo she sent on the mobile have check it out in the shop studied it counted rows, pattern etc and so now there are 3 on the go. Guess thats a good .enough reason why I knit


----------



## pennycarp (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi,
I knit for the challenge in mastering each new technique and the pleasure I feel when I've successfully completed a project.
Penny


----------



## jankate (May 31, 2011)

I love to be creating something, n knitting i have been doing since i was a child and love it. I also like to knit for others, n i find it relaxes me also x


----------



## kay50heath (Apr 25, 2011)

I love to knit, my mother in law taught me to knit my first sweater and it was a little red v-neck for my preemie baby girl who is now almost 32 years of age.....i wish i had kept it for her but noooo when it was too small i ravelled it out and reused the yarn again lol.i have 5 grandchildren now and they love it when nanny knits something for them.......i just simply love love love to knit. i do cross-stitch, plastic canvas & i sew but my preference is to knit.....i also enjoy what everyone has put on here, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

how sad. Some people are so ungrateful all that hard work that was put into them.
I have knitted quite a few blankets and used lots of left over wool in doing some of them.


----------



## Broomie (Apr 3, 2011)

I love to knit because the end result is something you have created. I also find it relaxing. June


----------



## nuttyknitter (Mar 11, 2011)

That is exactly what I meant to say, really!



dragondrummer said:


> A friend has a great T-shirt that says 'I knit so I don't kill people'. That's why I knit and because I can. Makes me feel amazing to be able to do a craft that amazes other people.


----------



## sweetnessprecious (Feb 2, 2011)

When I was pregnant with my only son, my MIL made me a cardigan. She has been gone some 38 years, but ever winter when I pull that cardigan (that is still in good shape just to big) out of storage. I get a feeling of "still loved". I want someone to have that feeling last for them when I'm gone. Passing on the art to young people who enjoy MIMI's gifts is fullfilling. Idle hands are the devils workshop my grandmaw use to say. Jessica Jean, just consider how long you kept the devil away from your idle hands even if the blankets ended up in a vegetable pile. They severed a purpose while you were making them and now that you have them back they have a better home.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, i crochet & knit because i really enjoy it. (i also love cross stitching), it gives me something to do, releases excess energy i might have some days, i love making things. like edwin said in this forum, it is a great stress reliever.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

I knit, crochet, quilt, and sew because it is relaxing, far more fun than housework, and also because I feel at least somewhat productive since I have been out of work for some time.


----------



## Aslan (May 22, 2011)

Hi, PurpleV!
You've said it all. This Brit would have written an identical reply, so thank you for saying it all for me. I'm sure we'll all continue to be inspired by our friends on KP - I'm so glad I found you all
Jean


----------



## loisdenise (Jan 22, 2011)

I knit because if I am not doing something creative a part of me is dying inside.


----------



## blonde (May 23, 2011)

It is a form of therapy and no doctors, pills or outsiders are involved! It is also a great thing to see something accomplished that you have made with your two hands.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

I knit because I like to be creative. 

Knitting is a pleasurable obsession. Not only do I enjoy the process, I like giving my knitting away. I enjoy the recepients appreciation.


----------



## Sallyflymi (Mar 12, 2011)

One it helps keep me sane. I like to keep busy and sitting and knitting or sewing fills the bill.


----------



## rltjdt2 (Mar 29, 2011)

Knitting keeps my mind and body busy. I am 81.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

weisense said:


> My husband asked me this question this morning and I've been thinking about it. Thought it would be an interesting topic to start on the site.
> Sue


hmmm, lots of reasons to knit, Keeps me sane, gives me something to show off, yep, I like attention. I love beautiful things. I love the challenge of learning new things. Keeps hands busy when in boring situations...


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

i knit because i have to be doing something every minute! I cant even watch a movie without knittting or doing a word puzzle! You should see me at the movie theater eating lots of popcorn keeping those hands busy that way! If i could just find more hours in a day to knit all the projects i have lined up!!!


----------



## motherdawg (Feb 13, 2011)

Knitting seems to calm my mind down from troubles...or at least grabs its attention...I love giving homemade gifts...I think they say that I have THOUGHT a lot of the person before giving it..dunno guess that is oldfashioned notion what with registry being the way now..but I cling to tradtion...


----------



## cimiron (Feb 2, 2011)

I used to knit when I was young, I was self taught, no one in my family knit that I remember. I got away from it when I was raising my children and went to sewing there clothing outer wear etc. when they grew they showed interest in crafts, so I joined and encouraged them in needle craft, knitting , crochet, beading and anything else that came to mind. Every one of my children is creative in there own way. My oldest daughter was a great companion in knitting we did a lot also counted cross stitch, when she passed away, I left it all behind, I couldn't bear doing it alone, after my husband of 55 years passed away last june, I took it up again to help the depression, now I enjoy creating things for my friends and family. sort of a legesy when I am no longer here


----------



## sandrap (May 25, 2011)

I knit because I love the feel of the yarn in my hands and it's so calming.


----------



## Star58 (Apr 6, 2011)

I have always been a crafts person. I've done flower arrangements, ceramics, beading, etc. I got back into knitting because it's the only hobbie I have that lets me be with my family, I sit and talk or sit and watch a movie. My family likes this hobby because I'm home more.


----------



## need2know (Jan 22, 2011)

BethChaya said:


> I knit for several reasons - one is that I need to be creative! I love to mix colors and patterns. The next is that it is ingrained in me to always "do" something. My grandmother who taught me to knit, believed that "idle hands are the devil's playground", so we could never just sit and watch tv, but had to have some handiwork project to work on. I still knit while watching tv! The last reason is that I love to give away what I have created so there is a waiting list of recipients to get something from me. My daughter asked for socks yesterday and I told her that she is now 5th on my list.


we must had the same grandmother


----------



## babsie-b (May 18, 2011)

In the 1950's until 80's it was cheaper to knit than to buy, so that was the main reason,but not so now with all the cheap imports from the Far East etc. that is great for those that want them. Nowadays I knit garments so they are exclusive (almost) and you don't walk into them all the time. Also, I feel the need to be creative,and...............if my derriere wasn't stuck in a chair most evenings Heaven only knows what mischief I would get up to.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Because it gives me a creative outlet. It's something that I'm fairly good at and brings me a great amount of satisfaction when I've completed an item and people gush over it


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

I seem to need the occasional sense of frustration I get with knitting and the satisfaction of figuring it out.

*cheeky grin*


----------



## rltjdt2 (Mar 29, 2011)

Amen.


----------



## uncrn65 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good mourning world of Knitters and Crocheters! I, too knit because I have got to have something to do with my hands. Reading is a second love, but I feel like I have accomplished something when I finish a project and am ready to move on to another one. Always looking at patterns and yarns, trying to decide what I can make and which family member or friend will get the results. My stash of yarn is so bug that I have told everyone they get handmade Christmas presents this year.


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> lap said:
> 
> 
> > ...Sometimes I wonder what people do with their spare time if they don't knit or sew.
> ...


I know where you're coming from on that one Jessica-Jean. My partner has major back problems that prevent him from doing much of anything. He's lucky he can make it to the bathroom and back with his walker. So he's in his recliner all day & night (sleeps there too, cuz he can't lay flat and then get up) either watching TV or playing his hand held poker game. He doesn't slog down the nuts because he has diverticulitis, but he does candy, cookies, and graham crackers and screws his blood sugar up totally (he has type 1 diabetes) When I have to take him for a doctor's appointment, I've always got my knitting with me. He just sits and waits (won't even read a magazine) and grouches about how long he's waiting. If I have to go for an appointment, again, I've always got some kind of needlework with me, and I'll get so absorbed, I almost consider it an intrusion when they call me in. I cannot just sit in a waiting room and read 6 month old magazines. Sunday night I had to take Ric to ER, and they were just swamped. So it took quite a while for his results to get back and for the doctor to see him. I had my cross stitching with me and was perfectly content. He groused the whole time we were there. 
Like some of the others have said, I can't just be sitting and doing nothing, and needlework keeps me busy, keeps food (and cigarettes) out of my mouth, and stimulates my creative side. 
I have tried I don't know how many times to get Ric into something - cross stitch, crochet, knitting (even dishcloths) but he flat out refuses to even attempt it.


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

I knit because its a creative and rewarding pastime.


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

SailorRae said:


> pugmom5 said:
> 
> 
> > SailorRae said:
> ...


Most of the time it's very relaxing for me too. However, I remember one time I was stitching a large piece for a raffle and was under a deadline. I worked on it so fast and furious and long that I broke out in hives from the stress. Now I don't do deadlines anymore.


----------



## jacksknits (Mar 29, 2011)

I have knitted all my life,and am totally addicted to knitting.
I find it relaxing and enjoyable,
Jacky


----------



## ploy1475 (Mar 8, 2011)

You mean there are people who don't knit?


----------



## sweetnessprecious (Feb 2, 2011)

If there is people who don't knit. I bet they are very sad and bored people. Let's be good examples.


----------



## Caz (Apr 29, 2011)

I knitted years ago when i had my babies. Then stopped as they got older. My eldest son died 5 years ago at the age of 19. I had stopped smoking for two years previous. When i lost my son i started again. My health is not good, i was going for a big operation and i knew i had to stop smoking again, even at this difficult time. So i took up knitting again and it helped me stop smoking and helped me feel a little happiness when i made things for friends and family, i also started doing more complicated things and it kept my mind busy. Si knitting to me was a god send. I still think of my son every day, but knitting helps me.
Caz.


----------



## nanswoolies (Apr 30, 2011)

I love to knit! I also sew and crochet.I have been knitting for 54 years! As others have said, I just can't sit and not knit!
WE are traveling in our motorhome right now and I have yarn and fabric stored in every empty space I can find. I have a craft show in November and need to make things.I was counting how many scarves I have made and my Daughter took one she liked! We are with the grandkids now and I just ordered yarn for their sweaters.
I just love it and need to live forever to use up my stash and even to make all the stuff I want to do!
Renate


----------



## muth_miller (Mar 7, 2011)

I, also, have had many reasons for knitting. At first I did it to have something to do with my mom. I was an unexpected late baby and my mom and I were best friends and LOVED doing things together.

Later, I gave things I created to others due to lack of funds.

Little did I know that I would end up in a really abusive marriage and raise 3 kids alone. I was "not permitted" having a job outside the house for many years but used my knitting abilities to keep myself sane.

I was then liberated and put 3 kids through college. Funds again were tight and knitting gave me something to do that was an outlet, but relaxing also. When I was finished teaching classes, I would return home and knit, crochet, needlepoint, embroider, anything to keep myself busy.

I hate watching tv with nothing in my hands. I am an avid movie watcher and now boxsets also, but I always have some kind of needlework to keep my busy. With fantastic husband, children, grandchildren and friends, I never run out of people who need creations.

We adopted 2 needy cats to go along with our 2 rescue dogs and my husband loves them. I found a perfect needlepoint of 2 cats lying in front of a fireplace, like ours do all winter, (same colors as our 2) and am finishing it today for my husband's bday next Monday (from the cats!)

I have taught knitting and have used it along with my other needleworks to stay sane when in a wheelchair and lazyboy for almost 2 years unable to walk because of surgeries resulting from an accident. I don't know what I would have done without it. It surely made the time speed by and I could see what I had done with all this time I otherwise would have hated.

I think we have found the best and easiest method of therapy for many problems. We are really lucky!!!!!!!!!!!! Nanette


----------



## Downtonature (Jun 7, 2011)

I love to make something beautiful and useful. Busy hands are happy hands. Takes my mind off of my troubles.


----------



## Knitcat (May 8, 2011)

Hobbit has it exactly, " Calgon for the mind" :thumbup:


----------



## bily (May 17, 2011)

I taught myself years ago, stopped when I was busy with kids and have started again now I have grandkids to knit for. I have an unwell husband who goes to bed early so I need something to do in the evenings. Sometimes I read or write or crochet, but always something. i have a stressful job and is good therapy.(I wouldn't say cheaper than therepy of another kind but much more enjoyable and productive!


----------



## rltjdt2 (Mar 29, 2011)

My husband is also home bound with COPD, a crumbling back, a broken shoulder from a wreck, and on oxygen 24/7. But we have been married 61 years and thank God he is still with me. I don't know what I would do without my knitting to get my mind off him for just a little while.


----------



## bonbarnie (Jan 23, 2011)

hi: it is in my genies. my grandmother crocheted while my uncle as away in ww2. my aunt knitted all summer when she was not teaching school, my mother needlepointed at all times. so i knit with my 2 daughters. love what i do. even if they have mistakes. i wear everything and so does my husband.


----------



## fiddlerbird555 (Apr 6, 2011)

lap said:


> Sometimes I wonder what people do with their spare time if they don't knit or sew.
> 
> Is all they do work and housework???


Actually, no. There was about 20 years when I didn't knit. I play the violin, but when I started having kids, and lived in a small California house, there was no time during the day, and no place where it wouldn't keep people awake at night. There's also these marvelous inventions called "books". Some of them I really want to get to.


----------



## Charlene M (May 10, 2011)

Every other comment has covered my reasons for knitting, I would only add that it's a skill I can use to bribe someone else into doing something for me. ;-)


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

That's like asking why do I breathe!


----------



## lovethewaterandknitting (May 9, 2011)

I have knitted on and off during my life since I was 10 years old when my grandmother taught me to knit. I, in turn, taught my mother. After a long time away from knitting, my mother was diagnosed with cancer and that was when I picked up knitting again. It provided me hours of therapy while I sat with my mom. My husband also benefited from my knitting as after 3 years I finally finished his blanket! From there, I went on to knit 8 pairs of mittens as Christmas presents and 4 scarves! My mom has since recovered and I keep on knitting. Currently, my cousin and I are visiting various knits shops throughout Michigan. More yarn added to each of our stashes! What fun!


----------



## Jrpinkston (May 27, 2011)

Why do I knit? I don't know! I just know that I can remember ever since I was little, I was fascinated by knitting! Wanted to do it. Learned in elementary school and got into crocheting. Got back into knitting and find that I just have to do it. Went through a really hard time and found that knitting was comforting. Even if I was too tired or stressed to knit . . . just holding it made me feel better. Am I nuts? That may be, but I still just find it's kind of like having a "friend" always waiting for me!


----------



## bae (May 24, 2011)

Keeps me in my own loop!!! With my husband being in and out of hospital the last several years...2 aunts in their 90 and no children...husbands family doctors appointment...passes the time in the waiting rooms...


----------



## iistok (Feb 14, 2011)

I like the knitting result vs. to crochet..... and is very much comply to those description above plus daily time seem to be flying arrow....


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

Knitting keeps my hands busy and I love watching the pattern take form, even if I've done the pattern 50 times.It relaxes me and when I'm making dishclothes,it's gotten to be pretty mindless.My boyfriend doesn't get it.He like to watch sports & so do I but I just feel like I always need to be doing something productive.


----------



## lorioc42 (Mar 10, 2011)

I find knitting very relaxing and besides that I love giving! I don't own anything that I've knitted or crocheted! I love making socks and yesterday my son's girlfriends sister asked if I could knit her a pair (she will be 5th on the list now)


----------



## Marie50 (Apr 21, 2011)

Well said ,you sound like me. I always have a large project & a small on the go,so if I get tired of one I will work ok one the smaller one.
I knit 19 pairs of window & Newfie mittens in between two afghans this past winter.Love knitting & crocheting,not sure what I will do when the time comes I can no longer knit.
Like this site very much,wouldn't it be nice if we could all meet someday.
M.


----------



## starseeker (May 17, 2011)

I knit because i love it, and like some of you, because my hands need to be doing something. Knitting is one of my creative hobbies, I also like to read, write, draw, paint, and make candles and many more things...all depending on time and resources of course!
These days I sell some of my knits on Face Book, more as a way to keep me knitting than as a way to make money. I do make a little money of course, but well...I won't be getting rich unless I turn into an octopus and knit several things at once!
I also knit for charities too. 
I love the feel and look of wool and enjoy all the colours and textures it comes in. I have a guilty stash of the stuff...which I gloat over and no one knows the extent of it - it's my guilty little secret!


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Alas, I am not energetic like all these ladies. I do admire them, and their ability to rise above difficult circumstances.
Me, I'm just lazy, and I like to sit and knit, and unfortunately do find time to pop a sweetie in my mouth now and now - you get the idea.
I love the colours and the patterns growing as I knit, and all the different things I can knit, from washcloths to waistcoats (vests).
Quilting is good too, but I don't like being hunched over the sewing machine, rather handquilt.
There's another machine I'd better start using: the exercise bike!


----------



## breezy54 (Jun 7, 2011)

stress relief, artistic relief, decrease in physical self, increase in self worth.

There is just a relaxing charm that is both satisfying and gratifying. 

so bears the question "why not knit" lol


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I love blending colours as it feeds my creative side. I have even tried dying my own yarn, just to see how it turns out. The best bit is when I've sewn up a garment and view it as finished item for the first time. It's an amazing feeling, also I love showing garments to friends and family just to see their reaction.


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

Everyone has said it all and I agree with everyone of them! I knit to stay saine!


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

My grammy taught me to knit as a child. When I was a young mother I knitted and sewed because it was cheaper than buying ready made clothes. I remember being able to knit my mom and cardigan and dad a matching vest for less than $5. When my daughter was a baby I could buy a 1/2 yard of cotton material and a skein of yarn for about a $1 to make her a little dress or pants and top and also knit her a couple sweaters from the yarn. When I became a single mom I got away from knitting because I didn't have time with working and taking care of my daughter. Then I got involved in community theater and I was never home to knit. At one of my visits with the doctor he was concerned with how bad I bit my nails. He said you have to find something to do so you won't bite your nails. It's not good for your health and definitely not good for your fingers and nails. He asked if I knitted. I said yes, but because of lack of time I just couldn't. He said make the time. Carry your knitting with you and when you are not playing the piano or directing the pit band KNIT. I was shocked how much my 99 cent skein had increased in price, but now I knit. I knit all the time. My knitting is always with me. AND GUESS WHAT? I have long, luscious nails like I always dreamed of as a young girl.


----------



## ghosking (Apr 21, 2011)

It is a very good question, right now I'm knitting for the babies  I know they need my hats, to get " a healthy start at life". I also love the creativeness behind it all, I'm able to freely use my own thoughts and ideas when knitting for them, my own use of colors, and what yarn I want to use, it's Great. It's now something I've hooked (pardon the pun) my dear hubby into as well, or he doesn't knit, but he is a woodworker hobbyist, so I have him making me LOOMS so I can loom my hats and now start blankets  It's a great project we can now share  HUGS TO ALL


----------



## Sanz (Apr 12, 2011)

My sister taught me to knit 61 years ago when was 8. Through my teen years I remember making a couple of baby sweaters for those I babysat. Took to making, sewing, my own clothes through high school. Knitted a bunting for my first child-really out of scale, didn't know what a swatch was. Her hands came to the shoulders and feet to the waist. Gave it away.
I have never been able to just sit and watch TV - too guilty and I'd fall asleep so back to sewing,crocheted afghans, lots of counted cross stitch, several quilts. In 2004 first grandchild expected and I sewed a long Christening gown with smocked top.
In Nov'2004, lung cancer surgery and knitting has been my therapy ever since. About 35 sweaters for my mom, 94 yrs, 3 grandsons, and 2 a yr for birthday and Christmas for my daughter-in-law who lives in them all winter. She likes the short cardigans with intarsia patterns around the waist. I don't deal well with boring patterns. This past winter I made several helmet liners for the troops in Afghanistan and my mom made the matching scarves. It's enabled me to keep my sanity. I feel that I've just written a book, sorry for the rambling. I love this forum!


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

I
We adopted 2 needy cats to go along with our 2 rescue dogs and my husband loves them. I found a perfect needlepoint of 2 cats lying in front of a fireplace, like ours do all winter, (same colors as our 2) and am finishing it today for my husband's bday next Monday (from the cats!)

I 
Is the needlepoint called "All Burned Out" by Charles Wysocki? I have that same piece. I wish I could say I was finishing mine. It's turned into a UFO.


----------



## greatgmadeb (May 3, 2011)

Just learning so sometimes find it frustrating but is definitely a compulsion. I collect patterns "for when I am better at it". When I'm not annoyed at a messup :XD:I find it peaceful.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

It's cheaper than therapy--and all my funds can go to my yarn addiction!!!!


----------



## dzlagn (Jun 8, 2011)

This is my first time posting. The reason why I knit--- I was a reader. Read anything that I could find but one of my sons died @ 2 1/2 years ago. I found that my concentration was not there sooooo I
started knitting squares for aids children in Africa. From there I've evolved to scarves for college kids, baby blankets for nieces a summer dress for my youngest daughter, a purse for my oldest and the list continues. I 'm working up to trying my hand at some socks.I love this forum... I laugh, I marvel and I cry but all in the company of a special group of wonderful people who happen to be knitters


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Will someone tell me what an afghan is? I live in Ireland and I've never heard of it.


----------



## Wilma43 (Jun 7, 2011)

Why wouldn't I when there's so little time and so much yarn


----------



## judithw1 (Mar 8, 2011)

My son once said to me: Can't you just sit and watch tv without doing something at the same time? I said no, I have to do something while I'm sitting.

Judy


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

inishowen said:


> Will someone tell me what an afghan is? I live in Ireland and I've never heard of it.


Af·ghan   /ˈæfgæn, -gən/ Show Spelled
[af-gan, -guhn] Show IPA

noun 
1. Also, Afghani. a native or inhabitant of Afghanistan. 
2. Pashto. 
3. ( lowercase ) a soft woolen blanket, crocheted or knitted, usually in a geometric pattern.


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

I also cannot just sit and not do something. So for me it is either crochet or knitting.
I love the ability to make something with my own two hands.


----------



## CO.Carrie (Feb 19, 2011)

Cheaper than therapy...and I have beautiful things to show for it.


----------



## bjelam1969 (Feb 15, 2011)

Loistec said:


> Hello, I am a compulsive creative person. I cannot sit and do nothing, must be busy doing something.
> 
> Since housework is so tedious and boring, any kind of craft is preferable, so I either paint, garden, crochet, knit, or sew!
> 
> ...


All of these reasons plus the TV one. My husband loves to watch TV for hours so I knit and crochet. I also spend lots of time in by basement craft room, sewing and scrapbooking. Like Lois said, I have a need to be creative.

Barb


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

Probably compulsive creativity is my best reason. I love the "rest" that knitting (& crocheting) bring to my soul. Also, I enjoy giving to others and making something is a way to give part of myself. I've lost count of all the baby blankets, booties, sweaters, & prayer shawls I've given to family & friends. Often I've wondered how the first "someone" came up with looping yarn to create a fabric...anyone know?


----------



## bettylynn (May 22, 2011)

Knitting absolutely helps me with the stress. My son has had many hospital stays and it is very easy to sit with him and knit.


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

I have a whole stack of "for when I'm better"! I have been knitting for quite a few years, but still am making simple stuff like dishclothes, easy baby blankets, scarves,& hats. Some day I'm gonna tackle that darn cable stitch!


----------



## gloria Lambe (Apr 8, 2011)

It seems with the fast pace of "TODAY'' busy lifestyle, - not much time to just sit down and relax, and the knitting for me - is an awesome/wholesome act that fits into my relaxation/stress free time - I'm not the best knitter, but I just enjoy it...
another thing I enjoy is coming to KP and reading/looking at all the pictures of everyone's goodies - Now, that's an enjoyable time for me....


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

I am right there with ya!My boyfriend likes to have the apt. super dark when he watches movies. We don't really watch too many movies because, I CANNOT just sit!


judithw1 said:


> My son once said to me: Can't you just sit and watch tv without doing something at the same time? I said no, I have to do something while I'm sitting.
> 
> Judy


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Knitting is a hobby that i can carry with me. I never seem to have an idle momment because i can always pick up my knitting. I, also, love color it brings out the creative side of me.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Knitting is a hobby that i can carry with me. I never seem to have an idle momment because i can always pick up my knitting. I, also, love color it brings out the creative side of me.


----------



## loveyarn (Jun 8, 2011)

I love this site, especially seeing the completed projects.
So many talented women.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

To lovethewaterandknitting: Check out the Knitter's Niche in Marquet! Trisha is awesome! And she has a nice selection of yarn. I bought some of the Michigan wool that she carries, enough for two sweaters, one of which is almost half finished. It would have been farther if I hadn't misplaced the rest of the yarn for it! She inspired me to make my own pattern.

To those of you who have lost loved ones, my sympathy and prayers. The same for those of you with health issues.

I learned to crochet long before I can remember. I learned to knit about 9 or 10 years ago because store bought socks crawl down in my shoes and I wanted socks to fit. Now I can't just sit anymore, I have to either be knitting, reading, or on the computer! It keeps my hands busy, mostly out of the snacks at night, and everyone wants socks! I can't knit fast enough. I take it everywhere with me, even if I don't think I'm going to work on it. If I don't have it, we'll go somewhere else, and I'll want it at least while riding. Socks or dishcloths go everywhere. Great for dr appts (going with mom & dad this afternoon, will turn into about a 2-3 hour appt) and will have it then. Besides, I am not good at starting conversations with others and knitting is a great conversation starter! (But look out, when I get started, sometimes you can't shut me up!)


----------



## patriot (Jan 31, 2011)

I find it very therapeutic to be knitting. I just had jury duty for a few days. I knit the whole time during the selection process and also I spent an entire day in the waiting area to see if I would even get called to a room. I got so much accomplished. When we were sitting in the room but not up on the bench, I was allowed to knit. No one was allowed to read or have a phone on but I could do what wanted. It was great! I guess it was because I was still paying attention and not communicating with the outside world. It wasn't the legal case yet either, just the selection process.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

So many projects, so little time! Plus it makes the wait or the trip seem shorter. The main reason I knit, since I picked it back up again is so I have something to do when I'm at my boyfriend's not getting my own housework/projects done. When I knit, I am accomplishing something (so I don't want to shoot him later when I haven't touched the 3-d hand sewn dragons I need to get back to soon.) In addition, I simply love it, and it is a great way to pass time while watching tv.


----------



## greatgmadeb (May 3, 2011)

mmg said:


> I have a whole stack of "for when I'm better"! I have been knitting for quite a few years, but still am making simple stuff like dishclothes, easy baby blankets, scarves,& hats. Some day I'm gonna tackle that darn cable stitch!


I hear you...I have a baby sweater pattern a friend who grew up in England gave me that requires the cable. She says it is 'easy'...she has knitted since childhood; I'm just learning. I suspect her idea of easy is different from mine LOL. I take it out and look at it but not bold enough yet.


----------



## missblu (Mar 5, 2011)

Because I love it, it's relaxing and meditative, and the end results are wonderful.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

ploy1475 said:


> You mean there are people who don't knit?


Well said, Ploy


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Wilma43 said:


> Why wouldn't I when there's so little time and so much yarn


I like your reason too.


----------



## 10Jean (Feb 20, 2011)

Knitting is my meditation and challenge of something I alone control.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Why do I love to knit? It keep my hands busy. I love to make thing for my family. I stopped biting my nails. I also lost 20 lbs since last August.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Dimples16 said:


> Why do I love to knit? It keep my hands busy. I love to make thing for my family. I stopped biting my nails. I also lost 20 lbs since last August. I am glad that I knit. If Ididn't I would not have met the wonderful talented woman and men on Knitting Paradise.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

bae said:


> Keeps me in my own loop!!! With my husband being in and out of hospital the last several years...2 aunts in their 90 and no children...husbands family doctors appointment...passes the time in the waiting rooms...


Bless you, Bae. You're being your own support with the aid of knitting. Way to go.


----------



## moemac1 (Apr 30, 2011)

I saw a pin the other day which read' "I knit so I won't kill people." Struck me as hysterically funny!


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

moemac1 said:


> I saw a pin the other day which read' "I knit so I won't kill people." Struck me as hysterically funny!


GOTTA LOVE THIS!!!


----------



## Grannybear (Mar 29, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> lap said:
> 
> 
> > ...Sometimes I wonder what people do with their spare time if they don't knit or sew.
> ...


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

I have to be doing something all the time. Cleaning the house have the tv on for the noise. I can't just sit and do nothing. So to relax and be creative at the same time I have gotten back into knitting. It seems to relax me after a day at work.


----------



## Linda333 (Feb 26, 2011)

I knit, crochet, and sew for charity; it makes me feel useful and productive. Furthermore, it allows me to have something to do so I never have a problem with wait time at the doctor's office, dmv, repair shop, etc. I also enjoy the feeling of taking a ball of yarn or a piece of fabric and turning it into a finished product. I am not creative, but I can do any type of knitting or crocheting, and I am a stickler on striving for perfection. My only problem is the yarn stash that seems to be growing on its own. If I live another 20 years I will not be able to use it all up. Even though I have promised not to purchase more, as soon as I post this I am on my way to the craft store! ;-)


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

I think we all tell ourselves we will NOT buy anymore yarn until we have gone through our stash! I have more yarn than I know what to do with, but still went out and bought a bunch that was on sale this weekend!


Linda333 said:


> I knit, crochet, and sew for charity; it makes me feel useful and productive. Furthermore, it allows me to have something to do so I never have a problem with wait time at the doctor's office, dmv, repair shop, etc. I also enjoy the feeling of taking a ball of yarn or a piece of fabric and turning it into a finished product. I am not creative, but I can do any type of knitting or crocheting, and I am a stickler on striving for perfection. My only problem is the yarn stash that seems to be growing on its own. If I live another 20 years I will not be able to use it all up. Even though I have promised not to purchase more, as soon as I post this I am on my way to the craft store! ;-)


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

I knit so I don't commit murder.

Actually, it keeps me from eating while I watch TV. and it helps me focus at other times when I need to listen to someone talking at a meeting.


----------



## roxygirl42 (Mar 5, 2011)

I had not knitted for 30 years but have now retired. I play golf and I knit. I picked up knitting again last fall when I started a diet. I have lost 30 lbs (the amt I needed to lose) I am now addicted to knitting. I am learning so much this time around. Nothing too difficult yet but it sure keeps me busy. Love It


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I've always been crafty...got it from my mum. She quilted, sewed clothing, did embroidery and crocheted lace. She taught me to embrioder when i was about years old, followed by using the sewing machine a year or two later, then crochet, etc, etc. By the time I was in my 20's, I had taken on all of that plus needlepoint and cross stitch. 

The main reason I'm so fascinated with particularly knitting and sewing, is taking something flat, like fabric, or essentially a thread, like yarn and creating a three dimensional object with it. It sometimes boggles my mind how one thing can become another with some ingenuity.


----------



## dinnerontime (May 8, 2011)

Like many of you, I hate to just sit and watch TV which we do every night after dinner so knitting is perfect for any "down time". then a year or so ago, my July 30th knitting calendar put into words some of what I had been feeling about the things I make and give as gifts. "Humans have a long history of using amulets and talismans: objects worn to bring lunch, help or protection to the wearer. I have always felt that knitting somethig for someone I care for is a little bit like that: When I give someone a hat, I don't really meanh, "Hey, here's a hat" I mean, "Take this, I made it for you. I want you to be warm and safe and careful in the big world. I want yo to know I love you". So there you have it...that's why I knit. After knitting for years, I only have a few scaves...the rest I have given away to friends and family.


----------



## mebo (May 30, 2011)

I knit so I don't kill people, too. I need to find the pin, or tshirt..... I have a very stressful job working with abused and neglected kids in the Texas court system, and I can knit while waiting - in dr. offices, in court, or other places.
I have always loved needlework of all kinds, and need to keep my hands busy so I don't strangle people with them. Knitting was the second kind of needlework I learned as a child. I was fortunate to have two grandmothers who taught my sisters and me in the summer...there isn't much the three of us can't do.
My husband is a TV watcher, too, and I can't stand to not do something, anything!, with my hands at night.
It is cheap therapy, as someone else said.
So much for a brief answer..... lol


----------



## Jo-Ann (Mar 1, 2011)

well said everyone!!!!! I too love to create things, i love to see start to finish! and yes it keeps my hands busy and off food!!!!!!


----------



## Dino (Jan 28, 2011)

I knit to relax me and also about 6 years ago my doctor saw me knitting and she was about to tell me to retire from working (day care)(26 years of it) and she had another patient that was in a group and call the women and I got into it then. Now in another group and having a great time. We go to lunch once a month and to StarBucks twice a week and to the bowling once a week (husband) so I can get alot done. Dr. also said keeping my fingers busy would help the pain.
Dino


----------



## moemac1 (Apr 30, 2011)

Just Google I knit so I........... Lots of stuff to look at.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

What a great question!!!! Hummmm, why do I knit? Because it fulfills something within me, because I love knitting for babies, because it's a quiet activity and I find it restful (until I make a mistake, of course), because my cat likes my company when I'm not busy flitting around, because it's a connection to generations and generation of women throughout the centuries, because I love the feel of the yarn and the colors and finally because I love giving my finished pieces to others.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

weisense said:


> My husband asked me this question this morning and I've been thinking about it. Thought it would be an interesting topic to start on the site.
> Sue


I knit for a number of reasons. I LOVE knitting, it keeps my hands & mind occupied, I love to give gifts that are made by me & not store bought & the biggest reason of all is that it keeps me sane!


----------



## QHMom (Jun 6, 2011)

I knit to unwind after a day at a very high level corporate job.
The easier the pattern the less I have to think about it!


----------



## connieh450 (Feb 19, 2011)

very well said. I agree completely. If I make something for you I really care and many prayers and good thoughts go right along with the knitted piece.


----------



## lknowland (Mar 4, 2011)

My sister calls it knitting therapy! My mom taught me when I was little. Didn't really do much with it until a year or so ago. My sister kept hounding me to knit again and told me about all these cool yarns out there so I tried it. Now I knit in the car while my husband drives. I find that his grandpa like driving habits don't drive me crazy anymore. In fact there have been a lot of times I wish he'd drive slower so I had more time to knit. I knit wherever I have to wait, drs office, oil change, just about anything!! I no longer feel like I'm wasting time as I wait! And I make lots of cool stuff for myself, my husband, my friends, my kids and grandkids. And at the end of the year I always have some things to sell at the Christmas bazaar!!! Thanks sista for keeping after me til I started up again.


----------



## rubydialynn (May 9, 2011)

My husband has figured it out. He said it was amazing what you can do with a couple of sticks and some string..... Lynn


----------



## lovethewaterandknitting (May 9, 2011)

A blanket smaller than a bed blanket, more like a lap blanket. used to throw over you while reading, watching TV, napping, etc.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

I simply love to knit and crochet. I like reading and studying about the crafts of knitting and crocheting.My mother taught me to knit when I was six. When I became a teenager and wanted a sweater that my parents couldn't afford, I would find a sweater pattern like the sweater I wanted and knitted it. I started collecting knitting/crochet books at that time. I would read everything about knitting and crocheting. After my children were born, I knitted and crocheted garments for them as well as for myself.When my grandchildren arrived, I decided they would never be without a knitted/crocheted garment and they would be the best dressed kids in school. Knitting and crocheting helps me stay calm and helps me work out "problems" that life causes.AND I can't just sit and not be doing something with my hands (very hard to do while in Church). I have to make myself go to bed at night and not stay up all night knitting or crocheting. It is a good feeling knowing that what you made actually "fits" when it is finished and looks outstanding; especially when you use your talent to help others not as fortunate as you are. AND the garment you made is one of a kind--done by hand NOT store bought. Knitting and crocheting are healthy habits and worth spending money on. Just knitting or crocheting 1 row during a hectic time can calm me down.


----------



## PamG (Mar 15, 2011)

Because it fun and easy and I love the challenges that knitting gives when a new pattern comes up. :thumbup:


----------



## debdobalina (Apr 21, 2011)

I knit because there is something comforting about the feel of yarn, and the clicking of the needles.

I also need something to do while watching TV (I suppose to justify wasting time.)

Last but not least I knit for the satisfaction of having created something with my own two hands. I don't really enjoy sewing (and am not that good at it), so knitting it is.


----------



## deekim (Mar 7, 2011)

I find it to be relaxing, creative, and fun!! The results are very good and useful. I keep from eating, and it also lowers my blood pressure. I also have a better half who can eat and not gain an ounce, also drives me crazy! However he loves my knitted projects as much as I do.


----------



## Rookie (May 2, 2011)

I love the creativity of mixing and working with yarn even though I'm new at this. But is also a very good way to use time creatively while waiting for grandkids after practice, waiting at a doctor's office, while traveling or watching TV. It is better then wasting time just sitting and doing nothing. I have also lowered my blood pressure considerably. Nice benefit!


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

I used to knit at my son's wrestling tournaments. There's a long wait between matches. One year I knit school color caps for the whole team to go with their warm-ups.


----------



## mackiecape (Mar 16, 2011)

I knit to meditate. It keeps me at peace. It keeps me patient as I wait in a doctor's office, in a service station or in a hospital. It relaxes my body and frees my mind. That alone would be enough but you end up with useful goods to boot! What could be better?


----------



## Stampergrandma (Jun 6, 2011)

I knit for the same reasons that many of you posted. 1. I have to be creative. 2. It keeps my hands busy. 3. I love the idea that I can take a long strand of fiber and make it into something useful. That's why I love the little projects interspersed with a big one here and there. They keep me excited that I actually made something!


----------



## BubbyJ (May 10, 2011)

It keeps my hands out of the refrigerator! Also, it's fun to see things come to fruition.


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

I knit to relax and also I come from a family that prefers a homemade present to boughten. I have given afgans for weddings and new babies. All of our grandchildren have their own baby afgan. I love to see the patterns come to life. The one I made for the oldest grandaughter has a butterfly on each side. The pattern came for a Knitting digest about 17 years ago,because she is now 16.That has been my favorite one.


----------



## Marlys (Mar 15, 2011)

Good morning 
It's relaxing but also keeps me awake when watching the news on TV.....Marlys


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

debdobalina said:


> I knit because there is something comforting about the feel of yarn, and the clicking of the needles.
> 
> I also need something to do while watching TV (I suppose to justify wasting time.)
> 
> Last but not least I knit for the satisfaction of having created something with my own two hands. I don't really enjoy sewing (and am not that good at it), so knitting it is.


hi, i know, sewing is the least i like to do. i prefer knitting & crocheting.


----------



## perlie24 (Feb 5, 2011)

I just have a passion for knitting, which is just unexplainable. The funny thng about it is that I enjoy knitting not for myself but to give away!!


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

I am facinated with the different things that can be created with two sticks and a long piece of yarn! Plus it keeps me from killing the other half!(giggle!) But I guess I would not anyway it has taken me too long to train him, don't want to start over. Today makes 37 years, just can't imagine wasting all that time! (snicker!) I just love to knit, he says he can also, but has yet to prove it!


----------



## homer (Apr 23, 2011)

I knit to keep me from just doing nothing. I don't walk anymore. I do have an electric scooter to get aroung the house and my husband takes me out in tehe car but I would be so bored the rest of the time. So I knit and crochet. Nothing fancy - just afagans to give away (with donated yarn). Am knitting a baby blanket for a grandson to have because I "will not be here forever" and he will have some thing for a child not yet thought about that Grandma made.


----------



## dashponydriver (Feb 23, 2011)

I love many crafts and there are few I haven't tried...like stained glass comes to mind. Probably would if I had the space and $$. But I always wanted to knit. My mom made me a special sweater as a kid...it had my first horse's portrait on the back. I am a color addict, so all you have to do is show me a photo of the ranges of colors in yarn and I sort of go all mushy in the head! I also absolutely love to make special gifts for people...something just for them...their favorite color, a theme that they love, and something they would use. Knitting seems to be a nice fit. I'm a beginner so I can't say it's always relaxing (it's not when I am ripping out several rows!), but when it's going well, it tends to be sort of like meditation and soothing. I used to love to read but now I feel like when I read, I'm neglecting my knitting.  So, it does seem to be addictive...but I was warned about that!


----------



## Stampergrandma (Jun 6, 2011)

Beetytwird said:


> I am facinated with the different things that can be created with two sticks and a long piece of yarn! Plus it keeps me from killing the other half!(giggle!) But I guess I would not anyway it has taken me too long to train him, don't want to start over. Today makes 37 years, just can't imagine wasting all that time! (snicker!) I just love to knit, he says he can also, but has yet to prove it!


Congrats on your 37 yes. You know if you wanted to get rid of the other half, Addie turbos would make a good tool to get the job done! LOL. Just kidding. I'll be married 36 years this Oct. I know what you mean about not wanting to waste all that time! Have a great day!


----------



## DianneWoodis (Apr 6, 2011)

I just simply love to create. I knit, crochet, do counted cross stitch, sew, quilt, and decorate cakes. All my life I have just been a person that likes to do things herself and loves the feeling of creating things. I hate it when I go in a store shopping and look at things and don't buy because I keep telling myself, I can make it cheaper, then go home and never make it because I'm too busy with something else.


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

I knit because I am a tactile person - I love the feel of the needles (especially my wooden Harmony needles) and the feel of the different yarns. I don't like to sit idle - whether watching tv, sitting in a doctor's office, my lunch time at work, whatever. I like to create one of a kind gifts. I LOVE going to my locally owend yarn shop for knitting night and talk with the other knitters. And, probably most importantly, I want to carry on the knitting tradition - my grandmother and I are the only knitters in our family (she is 96 and taught me how to knit).


----------



## Knitaholic (Apr 3, 2011)

I knit because, it is fun to watch a simple ball of yarn turn into something beautiful, and I did it! It is relaxing and mistakes just exercise my mind and my patience. 

Most of all I just have a burning compulsion to knit and it feels good to feed that burning compulsion.


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

I knit because I love it !! have been knitting since I was a young girl, and have always knitted during all phases of my life. lately , it has been for great-grandchildren and prayer shawls and to give away. I love new yarn, and can't wait to start using it !!!
Guess it is a good addiction !!


----------



## cjstuber (May 1, 2011)

Like many of you, I cannot just sit and do nothing. I love to be creating something and helping someone,so I do a lot for charity.
My grandmother also believed that "idle hands are the devil's playground" ......sadly.......society has proven our Grandmother's correct.


----------



## Barb R (Feb 19, 2011)

I knit because I like it, keeps me from being bored, keeps food out of my mouth and mainly I think because it reminds me of my mother. She taught me to knit and I remember as a child she always had something going on while she sat in her easy chair in the evening.


----------



## Kowgirl (Feb 9, 2011)

All of the above ...


----------



## ICE (May 4, 2011)

I like to knit! Enough said. No explanation necessary.
ICE in NJ


----------



## kpsullivan (Mar 14, 2011)

I have a chronic pain condition and knitting, crochet and cross-stitch take my mind off my aches and pains! I also find the need to be creative. Lastly, I love to see the looks on the faces of those I gift my projects to!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> trasara said:
> 
> 
> > ... there is no greater pleasure than to see someone wearing something that you put your heart into.
> ...


Jessica-Jean, I understand your side of this topic. My entry would not be as sorrowful as yours but, I too have felt that some of my gifts are not valued because of the lack of care or simply for not acknowledging that the item was received. For me it's a live and learn situation. And, while I may feel hurt for a while, it still doesn't make me feel less happy to have given them what I did. Yes, I stopped being as generous as I previously had been with these folks, but I keep on knitting.


----------



## capricorngrandma (May 21, 2011)

I knit because I find pleasure in creating something useable. It also keeps my arthritic fingers toned and without pain. The one thing I haven't done since I didn't have a digital camera many years ago, was take pictures of my finished projects. This can be important as items are often passed down and they want to know the history of the piece; especially quilts.


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

That is one of my favorite parts of giving hand made gifts, the look on faces are priceless.


kpsullivan said:


> I have a chronic pain condition and knitting, crochet and cross-stitch take my mind off my aches and pains! I also find the need to be creative. Lastly, I love to see the looks on the faces of those I gift my projects to!


----------



## TeriK (May 24, 2011)

hobbit said:


> It's like Calgon for the mind.


I love this!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

I read all of the other replies, and most of them apply to me as well. It's a creative outlet that allows me to make productive use of my time when taking public transportation, waiting for people, etc. I knit or crochet things to give items as gifts, since discretionary income is scarce these days. But there is something else about knitting and crocheting that is very tactile and sensual  the feel of the soft yarn in your hands, in addition to the visual evolution of color that emerges. Ive always loved doing things with my hands, be it playing the piano, knitting or crocheting. To the women whose husbands are complainingGive him a massage once in a while, and he probably wont complain so much about your knitting. Let's face it, men and kids like the attention to be on them. And my guy isn't interested at all in clothes. I don't do too much knitting when he's around unless he's engrossed in his own activity.

Husband: "Why do you knit?"
Translation: "Why aren't you focused on me?" :lol: 

This was a good topic for discussion.


----------



## TeriK (May 24, 2011)

JoanCB said:


> I knit because I love it !! have been knitting since I was a young girl, and have always knitted during all phases of my life. lately , it has been for great-grandchildren and prayer shawls and to give away. I love new yarn, and can't wait to start using it !!!
> Guess it is a good addiction !!


This is a wonderful picture of your family! Brings back so many memories of similar times with mine.


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

TeriK said:


> JoanCB said:
> 
> 
> > I knit because I love it !! have been knitting since I was a young girl, and have always knitted during all phases of my life. lately , it has been for great-grandchildren and prayer shawls and to give away. I love new yarn, and can't wait to start using it !!!
> ...


Thank you . I am so fortunate to have that picture. We had such good times back then !!!


----------



## dorceyt (Mar 23, 2011)

Well I took up knitting when I stopped drinking....7 yrs. ago.

It has really helped me to stay on track ( most of the time)

It calmes me down and sometimes I just grab some yarn 

and go for it....

Dorceyt


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

Good for you!I taught a friend to knit after she got out of her sober living house & was out on her own.She didn't really enjoy knitting but it got her into other crafty things!


dorceyt said:


> Well I took up knitting when I stopped drinking....7 yrs. ago.
> 
> It has really helped me to stay on track ( most of the time)
> 
> ...


----------



## TeriK (May 24, 2011)

I knit because I love to do creative things. Some else said they had a compulsion to be creative and that fits me very well. I can't remember a time in my life where I wasn't working on some kind of "craft". I always hate to call these things craft because in truth, so often they are works of art regardless of the medium used. Nevertheless, we do craft our works of art! 

I am knitting now because I was bored with crocheting doilies and I wanted to find something easy to store and something that would entertain my brain by teaching me something new. Knitting is one of the arts I came into later in life and I basically taught myself. I did make it through a sweater for my then 3-year-old daughter, and I've knit an afghan, and some scarves, but that is about it,

I knit to keep my hands and mind busy and to help the days pass quicker. I have a chronic pain condition and I spend most days alone as my sweetie is at work. There are so many things I cannot do these days and I can be creative. I can work on projects for Christmas presents or work on something simply because it sounded fun to do.

Creativity is life to me, so as long as I am creative, then I can keep on keeping on!


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

What a fantastically positive attitude!I like what you said about creativity!You put a smile on my face!


TeriK said:


> I knit because I love to do creative things. Some else said they had a compulsion to be creative and that fits me very well. I can't remember a time in my life where I wasn't working on some kind of "craft". I always hate to call these things craft because in truth, so often they are works of art regardless of the medium used. Nevertheless, we do craft our works of art!
> 
> I am knitting now because I was bored with crocheting doilies and I wanted to find something easy to store and something that would entertain my brain by teaching me something new. Knitting is one of the arts I came into later in life and I basically taught myself. I did make it through a sweater for my then 3-year-old daughter, and I've knit an afghan, and some scarves, but that is about it,
> 
> ...


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

I too knit for all the reasons mentioned by all you KPers. I find it serves as a meditation that relaxes me, satisfies my creative urges and allows me the exercise my arthritic fingers. I can spend hours looking at patterns, going through my stash and reading this site. I have never understood the concept of boredom. Knitting has enabled me to welcome numerous children into the world in my own special way and I love my bulletin board of photos of these children and babies wearing my handiwork. I adore seeing another knitter and commenting on his or her WIP. If I see someone wearing what I take to be a handknit garment and the situation permits, I will ask if the person made it. I've heard some good stories that way. My mother and grandmother knit and I treasure the items they made for me, even those that haven't fit for years. In short, why do I knit.... let me count the reasons to paraphrase Elizabeth Barrett Browning.

Ellie


----------



## JannyW (Apr 2, 2011)

I knit so I don't eat! I have yet to figure out a way to knit and eat cake simultaneously ... please don't tell me if you've figured out a way to do it! And I also knit so I won't kill people


----------



## Serenity (Feb 20, 2011)

In the early 70s, I taught myself to knit in order to learn patience, took a break for many years, and resumed knitting fairly recently. As mentioned in previous shares, it is relaxing, keeps my hands more flexible, and the pleasure of creating something beautiful is invaluable to me. I knit blankets for Project Linus(they're always needed), and also knit chemo hats for the local cancer center, both of which allows me to be of service.


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

So many reasons. It calms me, it feels like meditation. I like the products I produce, and so do my friends and family - I come from a line of people who believe homemade gifts are the best gifts. It is something I can do while watching T.V., so I don't feel guilty watching some mindless show. And I love to knit while listening to my husband practice guitar. I also get a real kick out of seeing yarn become something from my fingers!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I learned to knit by a neighbor..when I was a young bride of 16 living in Germany..my family was in the military..
Never had a formal lesson but managed to pick up and understand or teach myself...as I learned to crochet at the age of 9ish...basic concept...needle / thread.
Knitted or crochet afghans out the wazoo until I had my first child in 1970..
Then as they grew I knitted to give them kewl things to wear..ie ponchos, hats, scarfs, sweaters, etc. and to save money.
Over the many years..I would crochet, knit, quilt and just give as presents as well as decorate my home..I never accepted money for all my labors..not even the yarn or fabric...
I am soooo over that..but still do not sell what I make lol
I NOW knit because I LOVE TO knit and it is my passion.
I NEVER have been able to just sit and do nothing..
I once had the Asian Flu..had to be in bed running a high fever..but sitting up crocheting something LOL
My hubby said ..Oh honey ..give it a break LOL..he knew I would not stop..
I used to whisper to my hubby..actually I knit so I won't hurt you lol

Thanks all for sharing your love of knitting and crocheting. the stories are amazing.

Hugs and God Bless all,

Camilla


----------



## Gfeinstein (Apr 27, 2011)

I have knit for most of my life (since I was 8) but not all the time. About ten years ago I became more compulsive about it and now I never a time when I am not working on something. A give away or something for myself or my family. True it keeps me from the pantry to find something to chew on constantly, but more importantly, It keeps my brain active. Figuring out a lace stitch or anew pattern makes you think!! 

Can I ask you lovelies something--do others comment on knitted item that you wear?? Not that I am looking for any compliments, I just love to say I made this myself. But no one ever notices or asks me... :-(


----------



## TeriK (May 24, 2011)

mmg said:


> What a fantastically positive attitude!I like what you said about creativity!You put a smile on my face!
> 
> Well, thank you! Putting a smile on people's faces is one of the things I love to do in life. Another reason to knit. <VBG> Whether they wear it or not, when they open their gift it puts a smile on their face because they know they are important to me.
> 
> ...


----------



## knitone50 (Apr 28, 2011)

I knit for relaxation, charity, a little bit of money now and then, and pure creativity! :0)


----------



## TeriK (May 24, 2011)

JoanCB said:


> Thank you . I am so fortunate to have that picture. We had such good times back then !!!


I wish I had pictures of all of us doing whatever craft we were into at the time. I have two sisters and I can remember all the times we would sit with mom in the evenings and be knitting, crocheting, needlepoint, counted cross, embroidery, beadwork...such wonderful memories we can get from a ball of string and two long sticks!


----------



## Maw (Mar 22, 2011)

jacqui c said:


> You said it all, Loistec. My additional comment is that if my fingers are busy, they won't put food into my mouth.


that I have to agree also!! If your hands are busy they can't put food in your mouth. I also love to read, sew, can crochet, ad did lots of crafts for years, until it all went with the flood. Cross stitching was fun also and I do have a few things I did for myself. I also love doing things for other people. Happy knitting everyone.


----------



## mebo (May 30, 2011)

"Can I ask you lovelies something--do others comment on knitted item that you wear?? Not that I am looking for any compliments, I just love to say I made this myself. But no one ever notices or asks me... :-( "

Shame on them! I get comments all the time, whether I am working on a project or wearing a FO. I am sure your work is "noticeworthy" and they are jerks not to say so!


----------



## Purplemuse (Feb 13, 2011)

I knit for sanity!

I wish I had a T-Shirt with this saying on it. Hmmm. I wonder what the picture to go with it should be???


----------



## Maw (Mar 22, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Why do I knit? Well, I have always knitted, my grandmother taught me when I was very young. As a child I knitted to make clothes for my dolls and to impress my grandmother. As a teenager I knitted as I loved having something unique and probably a bit whacky to wear. As a young bride I knitted for my husband to give him something special from me. As a young mother I knitted to make clothes for my children when money was short and I could not afford to buy ready mades. In my middle age I didn't knit very much, I was too busy running my own business and keeping the house ***** and span for my family. As a new grandmother I made baby clothes for my precious grandchildren. Recently when I was ill knitting became my therapy and I started knitting toys for my grandchildren. Then I found KP and was persuaded to expand my knitting skills. I did and found sock knitting. Now I can truthfully say I knit because I can, it keeps my hands moving, it stops me falling asleep in front of the tv, it gives me the chance to be creative, throught it I have found many new friends from around the world. But mainly I knit because I love it.


You said it all!!! and being able to talk to everyone around the world about all the things we all have in common is great.


----------



## Marlys (Mar 15, 2011)

Hello. I have been doing stained glass for years and you are right. it is very expensive. but then tell me one hobby that is cheap!!!!! All the stuff I tried and liked was on the expensive side and so knitting can be like that too. Most of the time the yarn I like is not cheap....But I still love it.
You all have a good day
Marlys


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Jrpinkston said:


> Even if I was too tired or stressed to knit . . . just holding it made me feel better. Am I nuts? That may be, but I still just find it's kind of like having a "friend" always waiting for me!


I never thought of that. Yes, it is like a friend, but the kind of friend who never blames, accuses, or demands. It doesn't even mind if it's been left ignored for months or years on end, as too many of my WIPs are.

And, no, you are not nuts. I enjoy falling asleep in my recliner with my knitting on my lap and my hands still on the needles/hook. Sure, I might be more comfortable in my bed, but the knitting (like the cats) doesn't go there.

Knitting as friend in a mostly friendless life. Yes. I get that.


----------



## crafty jeanie (Apr 1, 2011)

Its a stress release, plus I enjoy it. Can't sit without my hands going and doing something productive. I sew, crosstitch among other crafts and my husband likes me sitting with him while he relaxes after dinner and this is the best I can do while being with him.


----------



## Knitaholic (Apr 3, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Jrpinkston said:
> 
> 
> > Even if I was too tired or stressed to knit . . . just holding it made me feel better. Am I nuts? That may be, but I still just find it's kind of like having a "friend" always waiting for me!
> ...


Yes, I can relate with both of you. There are times where just holding my WIP or a beautiful skein of yarn is comfort. When my husband and I got married we moved from our hometown, we've been here 10 years, and I have not made new friends here. My old friends and I have grown apart. So, I am friendless. But, I got my knitting


----------



## PaulaZ (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi Domesticgod!

I am so sorry to hear about your husband. It sounds like he could possibly be depressed. Have you talked to his doctor
about his behavior? I too am married to a Type I diabetic, (in fact, I donated a kidney to him so he could get off dialysis. Diabetes is a terrible disease and not very much fun.) How lucky he is to have you and your loving support. And, yes, 
knitting is a great way to pass the time in Medical waiting rooms. I keep you both in my thoughts and prayers.

PaulaZ


----------



## TexasT (Apr 27, 2011)

I knit and crochet to relieve stress, and I like to see the finished products.


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

I like to knit challenging patterns and learn new techniques... modular knitting, sockknitting, knitting from the top for sweaters, and on and on...
It keeps my brain alert...
Knitting requires mathematical and technical skills...
Just love a challenge.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

I feel the same way as May. It keeps my mind active. I don't like TV for the most part (BORING!!!). I do listen to talk radio a lot because I can listen and watch what I'm doing once I've got the pattern routine down pat.

I knit and crochet because I enjoy the challenge and process, and the beautiful results. I just can't sit with idle hands! I also like sewing, quilting, painting and gardening, AND cooking. If those were the only things I ever had to do, I would be heaven!


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Purplemuse said:


> I knit for sanity!
> 
> I wish I had a T-Shirt with this saying on it. Hmmm. I wonder what the picture to go with it should be???


All of you have said all the many reasons for our obsession for knitting. I LOVE to knit. It is my main creative outlet and I too cannot just sit, I have to be doing something.

But Purplemuse says it another way, My knitting has preserved my sanity through more than one trying occasion. I have said to people many times, it's better than valium. And I am very serious. I have knit while in labor, going thru a divorce, being the caregiver for my DH who was in hospice care at home, waiting while my son had emergency surgery to repair five broken cervical vertebrae after a 3 story fall, and so on.

It keeps me calm and focused and is definitely a part of me. I rarely go anywhere without it and I always have at least two projects in totes ready to go.

I am much slower than I used to be but it doesn't matter. I'm not in a race. I am just so happy to still be able to knit what I want when I want and I enjoy every stitch.


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> I feel the same way as May. It keeps my mind active. I don't like TV for the most part (BORING!!!). I do listen to talk radio a lot because I can listen and watch what I'm doing once I've got the pattern routine down pat.
> 
> I knit and crochet because I enjoy the challenge and process, and the beautiful results. I just can't sit with idle hands! I also like sewing, quilting, painting and gardening, AND cooking. If those were the only things I ever had to do, I would be heaven!


You and I were separated at birth!!!


----------



## samiyah (Apr 3, 2011)

I knit because it relaxes me and takes my mind off my daily problems and troubles. Most of all I love seeing what my projects turn out to look like and to see the joy I bring to the people give my projects to. Therefore it is not only relaxing but it is also very gratifying!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Gfeinstein said:


> Can I ask you lovelies something--do others comment on knitted item that you wear?? Not that I am looking for any compliments, I just love to say I made this myself. But no one ever notices or asks me... :-(


Not often enough, in my opinion. Other _knitters_ do, but not non-knitters. But that's to be expected. Non-knitters mostly can't tell a machine knit from handknit anyway.


----------



## knitalong (Apr 29, 2011)

In 2006 my Mom died and i had so much time on my hands that i taught myself to knit. I love being able to give items to charities and to wear something i was able to make. "I knit because i can." Thanks to the Lord.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

There is something about the yarn colors and textures that is so appealing to me. I am just in heaven wandering around any yarn store.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

May said:


> ...Knitting requires mathematical and technical skills...


It's a good thing no one told me _that_ before I got hooked on yarnplay!!


----------



## BISHOP (May 2, 2011)

I'm not sure what I would do if I could not knit or do crossstitch. My hands need to be busy expeciallly when the tv is on. It is fun and nice to donate all the stuff I do.


----------



## BISHOP (May 2, 2011)

I'm not sure what I would do if I could not knit or do crossstitch. My hands need to be busy expeciallly when the tv is on. It is fun and nice to donate all the stuff I do.


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

I also get lost in all of the colors and then I start thinking about what I could make with them ....and there I am,in the store daydreaming!


machriste said:


> There is something about the yarn colors and textures that is so appealing to me. I am just in heaven wandering around any yarn store.


----------



## BISHOP (May 2, 2011)

I don't think I could afford to work in a yarn shop. I would probably go broke


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> May said:
> 
> 
> > ...Knitting requires mathematical and technical skills...
> ...


LOL!!


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

I wish someone had told me too!I didn't think that crafting would require sooo much measuring & counting!That is the part I like the least!ESPECIALLY in cross-stitch!


Palenque1978 said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > May said:
> ...


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

I knit because it's there.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Well... that's it for reading your posts. I gotta get back to my kitting. Byeeeeee for now.


----------



## elanaanderson (Feb 12, 2011)

i knit out of love and for therapy!


----------



## lllyons (Mar 25, 2011)

Watching TV bores me I need something to keep me busy my friends love my knitting gifts and I feel like I've done something worth while with my spare time. I knit everywhere except church, and when I'm working. I teach knitting at work one night a week for free.


----------



## laurelk. (Jun 4, 2011)

All of the above reasons to knit. I knit both throw and continental to save my right wrist. Knits are continental, purls are throw. Divide time between knitting and spinning yarn
Laurel in S. CA


----------



## bae (May 24, 2011)

Glad to hear someone else does both...I must practice those purls so can do either... :thumbup:


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I just love it! I find it so relaxing, and I enjoy giving people things I have made specially for them.


----------



## ICE (May 4, 2011)

inishowen said:


> Will someone tell me what an afghan is? I live in Ireland and I've never heard of it.


afghan, blanket, big square or rectangle to cover up or snuggle into!
I did not know that for a long time either....was born in Belgium, lived in Africa, South Africa and all over Europe. Married an American man, the love of my life . We have 6 children and 8 grandchildren. Now live in New Jersey USA!
Ingrid


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

bae said:


> Glad to hear someone else does both...I must practice those purls so can do either... :thumbup:


Have you tried knitting or purling backwards? Work going from right needle to left? I did it just to speed up progress on a too many short short-rows project, and now I can help my sister-in-law's lefty-knitting mother when she's trying to learn a new stitch pattern from me!

The scarf pattern I'm using is:
cast on 20
*k8, turn and knit back to beginning.
k6, turn and knit back to beginning.
k4, turn and knit back to beginning.
k20.*
Repeat between * to desired length or until out of yarn.
Super ruffly, but the 'turn and knit back' for just a few stitches was driving me _nuts_! So, I did it backwards. Works just fine!

Another advantge to it - it'll be useful when I get around to tackling entrelac.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

ICE said:


> inishowen said:
> 
> 
> > Will someone tell me what an afghan is? I live in Ireland and I've never heard of it.
> ...


----------



## Joanie 5 (Apr 12, 2011)

I know what Jessica-Jean means about hubby. Mine is just about the same. Why do I knit? It is relaxing (most of the time), keeps my mind and hands busy. I really like to see the finished products. Also, some of my knitting family (cousins) and I think that knitting is much less expensive that sitting in a phychiatrist's office!!!


----------



## Phaedra96 (Feb 7, 2011)

I knit so I do not kill people. (that was a bummper sticker I saw and I loooove it!)


----------



## lllyons (Mar 25, 2011)

Gee, I don't know what you call them probably knitted throws, small blankets to cuddle under on a cold Sunday by the fireplace. I usually make my afgans in a irish knit pattern because I Love all the different stitches. Nice talking to you.LLL


----------



## jade48 (May 28, 2011)

I knit & crochet because I enjoy it, its relaxing & I can give gifts to people that come from the heart (sometimes for no apparent reason other than I just felt like it)!


----------



## Jemy (May 20, 2011)

I knit to keep my hands busy. Having come back to knitting I made a baby blanket for my first grandchild. Ever since enjoy making baby blanket for friends and family members expecting babies. Then I discovered knitting dish cloths and make them as Christmas gifts.


----------



## jade48 (May 28, 2011)

Phaedra96 said:


> I knit so I do not kill people. (that was a bummper sticker I saw and I loooove it!)


That's the best! LOL!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## lilhmb (Apr 8, 2011)

I have to do something to do with my hands. I work with my head, and it is a joy, but it is also tiring. I love to get into colors and textures, and I relax while I am watching tv with my handwork. Besides, there are so many knitters to share with.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I knit because I love love love to!


----------



## ghosking (Apr 21, 2011)

headlemk said:


> I used to knit at my son's wrestling tournaments. There's a long wait between matches. One year I knit school color caps for the whole team to go with their warm-ups.


Love your hat in your profile pic  BEAUTIFUL WORK! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## lorraine magee (Jan 20, 2011)

Hello all, I learned to knit to help my grandmother to make squares for the old age home. They would sew them together and give to patients. Of course if you did not have something to do gram found something, Knitting was a lot better than cleaning cabinets or washing floors.Then when i was 45 i was told i was not able to work anymore[ i was a bus driver not school city] So thank god and grama i had my knitting, I taught my son hewas handicapped, but he was better at plastic canvas.But he did sell alot so i was glad. My daughter does't want to do either owell the yarn is all mine. happy knitting to all of you and a great summer


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

i knit said:


> I You should see me at the movie theater eating lots of popcorn keeping those hands busy that way! !!


And that's why I don't go to the movies. If I was knitting a straight stocking stitch panel I would but otherwise, no way, I can't justify wasting that time without achieving something. Maybe I'm addicted but I'm happy with my addiction and don't want to be cured.


----------



## ladybib (May 30, 2011)

I gave up smoking and needed something to do with my hands other then eat lollies(candy,sweets)so I thought why not get creative instead so I taught myself though the internet and getting patterns via the internet and really enjoying it.


----------



## Judy Bader (May 17, 2011)

To relax!!!!! and create at the same time. Every moment is so precious..why not use it to create.....

I take it evereware...even if I think I will not have time..if stuck in traffic...wow can I get a lot done... also on the phone.....I accomplish a lot of knitting. I keep an easy project just fot the phone calls... Judy Fl.


----------



## perlie24 (Feb 5, 2011)

You are so right!!! What we give from the heart is the important thing....not what is done with what we give.
Wish I could have that attitude all the time.


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

how about getting him interested in wood work. one of the best carvers i knew learned after he retired, and went on to become one of the top in the state


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

I like to make things/create. Have arthritis in feet and ankles so it is something I can do sitting. Quit smoking in 2007 and it keeps my hands and mind busy. Don't even think about eating or smoking. But, most of all I LOVE IT!


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> bae said:
> 
> 
> > Glad to hear someone else does both...I must practice those purls so can do either... :thumbup:
> ...


See what I mean about technical skills? I've heard of knitting backwards but have not tried it... sounds interesting... now you got me intrigued!!!


----------



## melstedar (Apr 13, 2011)

All my worries and negative thoughts go into the piece I'm working on and I feel happy at the end because there is something to show for it!


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

I agree, I cannot sit and do nothing and I love creating beautiful sweaters, tablecloths, etc.


----------



## kathymeitner (May 25, 2011)

Kathy: Love to knit; it's creative, love to see the patterns form - also, great therepy for arthritis. Keeps the mind working - gotta watch what you are doing or you screw up your pattern.


----------



## Ida (Apr 14, 2011)

I love to make one of a kind things.


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

This topic has certainly got people thinking why they knit. Some good excuses & reasons. Keep the reasons coming.


----------



## alice in wonderland (Feb 11, 2011)

I love to knit as i love to see my results. I love giving things to people and really the cost is nothing, it is the time and love you put into it. 
I watch tv with my husband and he reads and watches tv, and so i cannot read and wathc tv, so i knit and watch tv!
It is amazing that people think i am terribly smart for being able to knit..little do they know!
I am working on a chemo hat for my friend now with lots of care and love.

alice in wonderland


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

Because it is head and sholders above whatever number 2 is.


----------



## mary-han (Mar 27, 2011)

I always wanted to learn and when I took a class almost 2 years ago I was hooked. Now I am obsessed! I knit whenever I can, I read knitting magazines and dream of what I can make next. Knitting makes me happy. I love to see how far I have progressed and can't wait to get better so I can make more things!


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

I knit to keep from getting bored.


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

I knit because it's enjoyable and relax's me, beside's I love to knit.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

I love being creative and productive. Since I have retired knitting and crocheting have become my passion. I love to see things come together and how it all works. The finished article is just the frosting on the cake. Which by the way I eat less of these days lol :lol:


----------



## knwvan (Mar 20, 2011)

I taught myself to knit & crochet when I was about 19 or 20 years old but put it aside for many years. I was diagnosed with COPD and had a heart bypass in 2002. I managed to quit smoking with great difficulty after that (It took me 2 years). Beginning to knit again helped me to accomplish that and I have continued to knit almost daily ever since. I have learned so many new techniques through the Internet that it keeps me interested and keeps my hands busy when I sit down to watch TV. I am very thankful that I am a knitter and not a smoker any more. (No offense intended to anyone that is still a smoker).
I guess you could say I knit for my health. What a pleasant way to guard my health.


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

Congratulations


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

i grew up (unknowingly)poor. apparently the only away to have cool clothes was to design and sew/knit/crochet them. i have always had cold feet so i went through a lot of socks as well. now i have a severely autistic son who HAS to be occupied at all times. the supplies are more expensive and harder to come by than in my youth but the rhythm and concentration needed on patterns keeps him from damaging himself or the house. in autistics it's called 'stimming' (less obscene than self-stimulation). he has no filters in his brain so everything comes in at the same volume - extreme. the needlework distracts him from the noise in his head. (his explanation not mine) life has become moderately calmer since he started crocheting. he promises to learn to knit soon. one thing at a time.


----------



## Ida (Apr 14, 2011)

that is wonderful that crocheting helps him so much. I will keep yall in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

Ida said:


> that is wonderful that crocheting helps him so much. I will keep yall in my thoughts and prayers


thanks, every voice helps...


----------



## justsewinc (Feb 19, 2011)

It makes me very, very happy and it makes me smile....


----------



## smoqui (Mar 2, 2011)

a) Because I like it.
b) Because it's the only one of my many hobbies that is truly portable.
c) It can lead to interesting conversations if someone sees me knitting in one of my "ethnic" styles and never saw anyone knitting that way.
d) See item "a".


----------



## Jamie (Mar 10, 2011)

lap said:


> However recently I have come back to knitting after taking my daughter in law to a wool tasting afternoon


I suspect this is a chance to try out different wools, but it makes my mouth feel fuzzy to think of a wool tasting;-)


----------



## knitchk (Mar 28, 2011)

I too,work 2 jobs and knitting is a very comforting place for me when I'm alone.I've not found anything else that heals the mind more than knitting.


----------



## OLDKNITTER (Jan 19, 2011)

Relaxing and it keeps me healthy. keeps the blood pressure down as you are relaxing wiith something soft. Love to see the finished project and so does everyone else. Would go crazy if i could not keep the hands busy. happy knitting everyone. as the says goes. Busy hands, Happy heart.


----------



## acarro8 (Mar 31, 2011)

My mom was born in London & was a knitter from age 4! I can not remember her without knitting needles in hand. She taught me to knit @ age 8, but never had the love of it that she did. When she died in 2007, I picked it up again just so I could still feel close to her. It is very comforting. I'm actually more of a scrapbooker, and recently did a 3 page layout of her knitting & some of the hundreds of afghans she made over the years. I still have the one she made when she was pregnant w/me.


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

trasara said:


> I agree I have a need to be creative but most of all I think it is the rythem that you create when knitting that is very soothing. Also there is no greater pleasure than to see someone wearing something that you put your heart into.


hey another aussie, lovely to see you here. I havent been a member for long so I guess there are other Aussies on here.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I knit for enjoyment and relaxation. It takes the stress away and puts you in a peaceful place.


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

knitchk said:


> I too,work 2 jobs and knitting is a very comforting place for me when I'm alone.I've not found anything else that heals the mind more than knitting.


Exactly Knitchk. I feel like that too.


----------



## April_Showers (Apr 3, 2011)

acarro8 I'm sure your mum would be so proud of you!


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey NannyMon, love that puppy you have for your avatar, he/she is beautiful, those bright eyes grabed me. I bet they are a good friend. I have 3 dog/children and they allow me to take care of them, they sure are a great comfort no matter what kind of day you have had they are always glad to see you. Give him/her a kis and hug for me.


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

martin keith said:


> Hey NannyMon, love that puppy you have for your avatar, he/she is beautiful, those bright eyes grabed me. I bet they are a good friend. I have 3 dog/children and they allow me to take care of them, they sure are a great comfort no matter what kind of day you have had they are always glad to see you. Give him/her a kis and hug for me.


His name is Max and he is absolutely wonderful. Beautiful nature. Yes I gave him a hug for you ... no hardship there. Thanks for your note.


----------



## Ginnyv (Feb 17, 2011)

Didn't get mine today June9th Ginnyv

[email protected]


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

I didn't get my forum today either !! Really miss it !


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

smoqui said:


> a) Because I like it.
> b) Because it's the only one of my many hobbies that is truly portable.
> c) It can lead to interesting conversations if someone sees me knitting in one of my "ethnic" styles and never saw anyone knitting that way.
> d) See item "a".


Kindly advise about your "ethnic" styles...


----------



## TeriK (May 24, 2011)

eneurian said:


> the needlework distracts him from the noise in his head. (his explanation not mine) life has become moderately calmer since he started crocheting. he promises to learn to knit soon. one thing at a time.


How wonderful to find something that helps him! And bless you, mom, for being there for him.


----------



## porlebeke (Mar 25, 2011)

I too can't sit and do nothing, I go to 3 church meetings once a moth and always have a sock that I'm working on in my bag. It helps to pass the time. I also knit while I watch baseball, the Red Sox, on TV at night. I then don't feel like the time is wasted. I started originally to help stop smoking.


----------



## ncurles (Apr 18, 2011)

Why do I knit? I learned to knit and crochet both YEARS ago as as child. The only thing I could really knit (very tediously) were dishcloths. It was much easier to crochet...then about 2-3 years ago, both of my stepdaughters became pregnant, and I decided I would "knit" them a baby blanket...actually, my best friend and I had been watching an episode of knit and crochet now on tv and there was a baby blanket being shown...that started the bug again. I've completely gotten hooked. I LOVE IT. I can do it at home, or think about it at work....it's a lot of fun. I have so many projects either started, or thinking about getting started....I don't need to buy any yarn for quite a while.


----------



## rltjdt2 (Mar 29, 2011)

I knit while I watch the BRAVES WIN.


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I am typically NOT a creative person, and for years my mother said, "it's nice that you can bake, cook, etc and are good with kids, because you just aren't the creative type"...errrrr. Then I started to make cards, and papercrafts, guess her voice changed. I knew that I couldn't take all the paper products with me, I'd watched my friend knitting and crocheting, and thought I can do that...my mom had taught me to knit Many years earlier (before I wasn't creative) so I just knitting big squares, until I really wanted to do something. Took a class this winter, and loved it. I knit because I love to think of all those little loops being put together to make something...even dishtowels. And besides I can prove my mother wrong, I AM TOO CREATIVE.


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

SDKATE57 said:


> I am typically NOT a creative person, and for years my mother said, "it's nice that you can bake, cook, etc and are good with kids, because you just aren't the creative type"...errrrr. Then I started to make cards, and papercrafts, guess her voice changed. I knew that I couldn't take all the paper products with me, I'd watched my friend knitting and crocheting, and thought I can do that...my mom had taught me to knit Many years earlier (before I wasn't creative) so I just knitting big squares, until I really wanted to do something. Took a class this winter, and loved it. I knit because I love to think of all those little loops being put together to make something...even dishtowels. And besides I can prove my mother wrong, I AM TOO CREATIVE.


Bake, cook and good with kids...
Baking and cooking are creative endeavors... 
Being good with kids is a gift from God...


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Didn't get my forum today either. What's going on? 
Carlyta


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

Carlyta said:


> Didn't get my forum today either. What's going on?
> Carlyta


Must be global warming, we seem to blame everything on that.


----------



## acarro8 (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks April Showers,
I would like to think so...


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

I do it to relax (most of the time) -- when I mess something up and have to rip it out, not so relaxing, but still satisfying in an odd way


----------



## diakas1 (May 29, 2011)

I agree


----------



## merren (Apr 7, 2011)

I have arthritus pretty badly and I honestly think doing the knitting that I love to do keeps my hands a lot more limber.Sure it hurts a little but at this stage in my life it is better than not feeling at all lol
Mrttrn


----------



## sheila Poutsiaka (Feb 12, 2011)

Loved your response. Sound so much like me with a couple
of changes. Hopefully we will continue this wonderful pasttime
for the rest of our lives.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I came down with Fibromyalgia a couple of years ago and subsequently I had to give up my job. I took beginner knitting class for something to do. I find that knitting relaxes me and during flare ups I have the knitting going. I found that knitting gives me something else beside the pain to focus. I am the proud owner and creator of many sweaters, dishcloths, hats, and scarves. I also knit for charities.


----------



## Downtonature (Jun 7, 2011)

please disconnect me from this site which sends me replies to particular questions such as: "why do you knit?

Sincerely,

downtonature


----------



## diakas1 (May 29, 2011)

I agree with you so much.I haven't been doing any knitting for awhile and my hands are stiffening up


----------



## merren (Apr 7, 2011)

I have fibromyalgia plus a back so bad they won't even tacle an operation plus a few other things but you know what .we have to keep going.I can no longer tackle big jobs but try to knit every day.Keep going as it will help you in the long run
Merren


----------



## merren (Apr 7, 2011)

Try doing smaller things ,it will hurt but you just may find that the exercise will help.I use the gloves and whatever else I can to keep it up Good Luck
Merren


----------



## diakas1 (May 29, 2011)

very good I hav a sister with it too and she tells me how sore it is.Keep up the good work and keep going


----------



## merren (Apr 7, 2011)

Sheila
I have a back that is so bad they can't operate and take a lot of drugs just to keep going.I try to knit every day .Right now it is six pair of thrum mittens for Christmas,They are knit with two strands in a pattern to make very warm mittens 
merren


----------



## diakas1 (May 29, 2011)

I also have a bad back and knees so I know the feeling


----------



## moogles (Apr 29, 2011)

I find it relaxing and can watch a movie on telly without getting bored if I am knitting ...have only in the last few months come back to knitting as circumstances have changed and have more time on my hands


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Thank you so much. I'ts a free prescription for peoplelike us!


----------



## Porsh1 (Jan 29, 2011)

I knit because I was isolated for many years managing a
sportsman's club 12 miles from highway and on a snowmobile
to get to vehicles in winter. It was my friend and I loved
the process of learning all the new techniques. I did
this well and can knit just about any pattern written....
I learned to knit at 21 and now at 70 I still love the
craft......


----------



## alice in wonderland (Feb 11, 2011)

Back at you...i am 70 as well, but learned to knit when i was 7 and learned to ride horses, but not at the same time!

alice in wonderland


----------



## Porsh1 (Jan 29, 2011)

HI, ALICE....SO HAPPY TO MEET YOU...I LIVE IN COLORADO
BETWEEN MONTROSE AND GUNNISON..WE ARE HAVING A
COOL SPRING....LOTS OF SNOW HERE WHEN WE CAME UP
FIRST OF MAY...I GOT A BOOK ON SLOUCH HATS A FEW
WEEKS AGO AND HAVE JUST HAD A BALL MAKING THESE
CUTE AND DESIGNER HATS.....MY DAFFODILS ARE BLOOMING
AND THERE IS HUNDREDS PLANTED ON THE PROPERTY AND
IT IS 9300 FEET UP IN MTNS HERE.....THANKS FOR ANSWERING
PORSH1


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

PBurski said:


> I came down with Fibromyalgia a couple of years ago and subsequently I had to give up my job. I took beginner knitting class for something to do. I find that knitting relaxes me and during flare ups I have the knitting going. I found that knitting gives me something else beside the pain to focus. I am the proud owner and creator of many sweaters, dishcloths, hats, and scarves. I also knit for charities.


Are any of your creation patterns available for sale. We all might be interested.


----------



## alice in wonderland (Feb 11, 2011)

Oh my i think i would die if i lived where you do with all the daffodils! I have 50 rose bushes and lots of impatients in my back yard. I adore flowers. You are a lucky gal to have all that nature around you.I worked for AAA and routed people right through your area.

So do you have any pictures of these "slough" hats?

alice in wonderland


----------



## rosaposa13 (May 11, 2011)

Hi all,

I learn t to knit as a child at about 9 years old did a few tea cosies and teacher at school thought my work was so wrong she undid it all....that was it for me I refused to knit or sew for years. Then after a lot of years I did a few fun things, jumpers out of lots of scraps of wool and made my own styles. I knitted lots of baby clothes and now lots of scarves and bed socks. I just love to be creative and I love to knit by the TV at night, if I don't use my time to create stuff with my hands I feel it is a night lost.I do love it and I think about the people I am making my stuff for.


----------



## alice in wonderland (Feb 11, 2011)

beautily said,if i don't use my time to create stuff with my hands i feel it is a night lost"

alice in wonderland


----------



## rosaposa13 (May 11, 2011)

I just went on a little holiday to my sisters place in the mountains, she came and stayed at my place, house swap and she looked after our elderly parents while I was away - they ran her ragged I heard. Anyway I told her bring your knitting it will unwind your mind by the TV at night. I took my knitting and while the temperatures dropped I huddled by the heater and made a few more bed socks and stitched up a few pairs i had made for my other sister. This was my first attempt at house swap and it was a fine arrangement. I am glad to be home, warmer here but still nice and cool and good knitting time ahead for tonight.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

rosaposa13 said:


> I just went on a little holiday to my sisters place in the mountains, she came and stayed at my place, house swap and she looked after our elderly parents while I was away - they ran her ragged I heard.


How fortunate you are to have a sister able and willing to give you a break like that! Would that more siblings were like her!

One of my oldest WIPs is the blanket I was working on while sitting by my mother's bedside in her last month. She never spoke, never looked directly at any of us if she could avoid it. The blanket is promised to my youngest sister - who was the major care-giver in that last year - but she hasn't mentioned it, and I haven't quite finished it. Haven't worked a stitch on it since returning home after the funeral ... in March 1997.

Back to working on today's UFO; it has _no_ emotional baggage.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Twenty-one pages on this subject. LOL


----------



## lllyons (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow, I'm glad I'm not the only knitting nut around they make fun of me at work because I knit everyday. And teach a knitting class, at work for free on Weds day nights for staff and my residents. I always hope someone else will get the bug and learn to love knitting.


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> rosaposa13 said:
> 
> 
> > I just went on a little holiday to my sisters place in the mountains, she came and stayed at my place, house swap and she looked after our elderly parents while I was away - they ran her ragged I heard.
> ...


Thank you for shareing, and I pary that 1 day you might want to finish your project. 
Blessings
Martin


----------



## CraftyDee3 (Mar 29, 2011)

I love to be creative, It gives me a sense of accomplishment, when I look at a blanket I just finished. I love to pick out great colors and create a one of a kind Blanket, or Cocoon Snuggly, or whatever I choose to knit. They make great Keepsakes for the people I love.

I need to keep myself busy doing something. It doesn't take long to do my housework, so I Knit, take care of my house plants and also do gardening. It's a great way to pass the time, when I'm home alone.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, very nice blankets you made.


----------



## 8435 (Feb 24, 2011)

i'm retired. i love it.i only learned 2004. im getting better.keeps me busy.


----------



## 8435 (Feb 24, 2011)

very nice blankets. you knit nice.


----------



## annie h (Mar 26, 2011)

Plain and simple I love it

Anne


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> rosaposa13 said:
> 
> 
> > I just went on a little holiday to my sisters place in the mountains, she came and stayed at my place, house swap and she looked after our elderly parents while I was away - they ran her ragged I heard.
> ...


Jessica-Jean you are a lucky woman indeed! When my parents became ill, I became an only child, even tho I had 3 siblings. Of course they had lots to say, mostly nasty & worry of what they were going to be done out of, but, none of them stepped up to plate physically. I was even told to put my father 'away'. Sounds like you have great family members. Good for you!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

I saw the funniest slogan the other day - it said "I knit so I don't kill people" lol. It just cracked me up for some reason. 

Ok, ok, so I wouldn't actually "kill" anyone if I couldn't knit but, admit it, you laughed.


----------



## lorraine magee (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi love that bumper sticker it's nexet to the more peoplei meet the more i love my dog.I really do like people. Did you ever hear you can't be pregant why are you knitting. Or oh my grandmother did that.Why go to all that trouble you can but a sweater. They just don't get it.Happy knitting


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

kneonknitter said:


> ... When my parents became ill, I became an only child, even tho I had 3 siblings. Of course they had lots to say, mostly nasty & worry of what they were going to be done out of, but, none of them stepped up to plate physically. I was even told to put my father 'away'. ...


My sisters - those of my mother and step-father - did _exactly_ that with their father, when he became too much for the youngest to manage alone. She was careful to place him in a good 'home' within a short walk of where he'd lived the last 45 years, but she never went to visit him, and neither did the other one who lived in the same city. He got more visits from me and my husband than from his own kids, and we live an eight-hour drive away!

Thankfully, there were no arguments over inheritances, not with my mother's three or my father's two. Being the eldest by eleven years, I _could_ have made off with the lion's share, but didn't. I'd have prefered they lived longer than they did, than have any of their 'things'.

I did not knit at the funerals, but I did knit every other non-sleeping moment I was there. It was knit, or go away for long, cold, wet, walks alone. I also spent that year self-medicating (as I was later informed); I emptied many bottles of hard stuff that year, and not my husband nor our kids noticed ... even though I wasn't hiding a thing. Strange.


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

Bless you Jessica-Jean, I wish you did not have to go through that pain. I hope you are dealing with it better now.
Blessings,


----------



## lorraine magee (Jan 20, 2011)

Jessica jean god bless you we all have bad times in our lives, My son passed away at 53. I never thought being a mother was so heart breaking. Between good friends and my knitting i got thru it.Frogging was what i did alot. My prayers are with you i have never met you and never will but i wil think of you


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> kneonknitter said:
> 
> 
> > ... When my parents became ill, I became an only child, even tho I had 3 siblings. Of course they had lots to say, mostly nasty & worry of what they were going to be done out of, but, none of them stepped up to plate physically. I was even told to put my father 'away'. ...
> ...


Jessica-Jean I am so glad you got thru those terrible times & are here with us now! ;-)


----------



## lorraine (Jan 16, 2011)

i knit for the pure enjoyment of creating something nice. it keeps my mind and hands busy. when my children were growing up, they never wore a store bought sweater. as they grew older i stopped knitting them sweaters I still have a couple of sweaters that i knitted for my oldest daughter they never go out of style. now i am into knitting baby sweaters as gifts for my daughters friends. as i said , it give me pleasure and keeps my my mind and hands busy. and just seeing the pleasure on my daughters when she says, mom can you make me a sweater for whichever friend is having a baby.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

Jessica-Jean there is a reason you made it through those hard days. It may come clear to you and your sibblings now but at some point it will be very clear. Happy knitting and God Bless you.


----------



## Jantone (May 11, 2011)

Like you I have always enjoyed knitting, on the way to work in the air raid shelter during the war, for my children doing all their school jumpers, for my grandchidren and now for two gorgeous little great grandchildren. We are so lucky to have so much enjoyment from lovely wool and needles. So much we have achieved. 

I taught my mother to knit during the war with fine string to make dishcloths for everyone and then she progessed to do all the main plain knitting of all the childrens' jumpers. She was so pleased to be able to do it and I can remember her phoning me when she wasn't sure what to do about a slipped stitch or a decrease. It's lovely now to share our thoughts with likeminded friends.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Why do I knit? Because I love to create items for everyone. I knit when i am stress or upset. Instead of having a drink when everything goes wrong, I knit. I am a recovering alcholic and haven't had a drink in 17 years. My love of knitting really helped me when I quit drinking. And now I knit everyday and I will keep on doing that forever.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

TabathaJoy said:


> Why do I knit? Because I love to create items for everyone. I knit when i am stress or upset. Instead of having a drink when everything goes wrong, I knit. I am a recovering alcholic and haven't had a drink in 17 years. My love of knitting really helped me when I quit drinking. And now I knit everyday and I will keep on doing that forever.


TabathaJoy I applaud you!! What you have been thru is not easy & unfortunately it isn't something that gets easier over time either. I know because my hubby is an alcoholic. He doesn't like the word recovering because he says he will always be an alcoholic. He stopped cold turkey over 20 years ago & it is a feat to be proud of. I am glad you are not ashamed & try not to hide it. Neither does my hubs.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

kneonknitter said:


> TabathaJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Why do I knit? Because I love to create items for everyone. I knit when i am stress or upset. Instead of having a drink when everything goes wrong, I knit. I am a recovering alcholic and haven't had a drink in 17 years. My love of knitting really helped me when I quit drinking. And now I knit everyday and I will keep on doing that forever.
> ...


Thank you. I don't usually tell anyone that I am an alcoholic, I usually just say, no thanks,I'm driving. But I just feel like everyone here is like my best friend and just wanted to share with you all.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

TabathaJoy said:


> kneonknitter said:
> 
> 
> > TabathaJoy said:
> ...


;-) ;-)


----------



## alice in wonderland (Feb 11, 2011)

Gosh, i wish i knew this way back when i was a child, i would have taught my mother to knit..but on 2nd hand, she couldn't put the bottle down long enought to knit!

alice in wonderland, oh my oh my


----------



## rosaposa13 (May 11, 2011)

My husband will never drink because his father has battled with the bottle all his life. I understand his reluctance and often when out I just say he is driving so not drinking tonight.


----------



## lorraine magee (Jan 20, 2011)

We go so many things in life that some people don't understand. But with prayer and knitting we get thru.My son bobby magee's birthday is 6/15 i will go to church and come home.I will knit a sweater and give it to the day care, wre he used to go .On 10/14 i will take it.You can't believe how good it feels.


----------



## Stitched Up (May 22, 2011)

I like being creative, and I enjoy giving a surprise hand made item to my friends and family, people always like surprises!! Sky


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

TabathaJoy said:


> Why do I knit? Because I love to create items for everyone. I knit when i am stress or upset. Instead of having a drink when everything goes wrong, I knit. I am a recovering alcholic and haven't had a drink in 17 years. My love of knitting really helped me when I quit drinking. And now I knit everyday and I will keep on doing that forever.


Good for you! My mom was a recovering alcoholic. Too keep from drinking (and smoking - she gave them up at the same time!) she knitted like a maniac and also quilted. I have at least 10 of her quilts that she created. I lost her in 1996 and still have the scarves she knit for our kids.


----------



## Neanie (Jun 13, 2011)

A church friend gave me a pair of hand-knitted socks, and I asked her if she thought she might teach me to knit. Through that, she and I started a knitting class at our small, rural church, and we have 8 members in our class, and it's been going strong since March of 2010. We knit what we want to knit, and sometimes we knit the same pattern, and once, we've done a "class project", a lap throw for a handicapped young man in our church, who is the love of our congregation! He loved it! I have never been "crafty", I've tried various handi-crafts and failed miserably. I'm not a good cook, don't sew, I finally decided I was just not "turned that way". I read voraciously, I sing at church, I spend alot of time with friends and I work in my church. But knit? I thought I'd never be able to do it. But our knitting teacher taught me, slowly, and patiently. I'm not the best in our class, but I love it. It makes me feel accomplished. I've knitted 4 pairs of socks, and I still have much trouble with the heels and such, but I'm hanging in there. (Oops, my answer is too long, so as you can see, I also like to talk. Sorry!)


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Neanie, your answer is not too long! It's great. And you are very accomplished.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Neanie--your response is not too short. I like reading about everyone's accomplishments. Keep up the good work.


----------



## knitone50 (Apr 28, 2011)

Jessica - Make sure that you take out that "emotional" project and get it finished. It has been way to long to have it sitting there and for you to not have closure of your mother's passing. As knitting is very relaxing I'm sure that the finishing of this precious project would be very theraputic for you, not to meniton your sister who has been humbly and patiently waiting for you to finish the blanket. She is waiting to feel a hug from mom as well.


----------



## Neanie (Jun 13, 2011)

Haha! Thank you all so much, made me feel better about my "long-winded answer"! I love knitting too! I haven't had time today, and I need to get on it! Gotta finish that LSU hat!


----------



## Porsh1 (Jan 29, 2011)

HI, ALICE.....THE LITTLE BOOK FOR THE SLOUCH HATS I GOT
AT WAL-MART IN THE CRAFT SECTION.....DOING THE
CROCHET ONE FOR GIRLS NOW...LOTS OF FUN...IT IS A 
LEISURE ARTS BOOKLET....EVERYONE LIKES THEM ALOT AND HAVE GIVEN ONE AWAY ALREADY....SO WE BOTH LOVE FLOWERS AND KNITTING....DO YOU COOK TOO? I ALSO
CROSS-STITCH, DO THINGS ON SWEATSHIRTS MOSTLY
FOR MYSELF...pORSH1


----------



## bjelam1969 (Feb 15, 2011)

Porsh1 said:


> HI, ALICE.....THE LITTLE BOOK FOR THE SLOUCH HATS I GOT
> AT WAL-MART IN THE CRAFT SECTION.....DOING THE
> CROCHET ONE FOR GIRLS NOW...LOTS OF FUN...IT IS A
> LEISURE ARTS BOOKLET....EVERYONE LIKES THEM ALOT AND HAVE GIVEN ONE AWAY ALREADY....SO WE BOTH LOVE FLOWERS AND KNITTING....DO YOU COOK TOO? I ALSO
> ...


I picked up the same little booklet. Haven't tried any yet but thought my 11 yr old grandson would like them.


----------



## 4597 (Feb 2, 2011)

Learned to knit at my first job in a hospital - my friends taught me on our coffee breaks (needless to say, they were all ten years older and good teachers). Did not do much in early marriage and did some little things for my three daughters when they were young, Barbie stuff, mittens, etc. Worked in the medical field when the girls were older and then started to take lessons when one of my daughters became interested when she lived in Japan She is much better than I am to this day! Now I knit for grandsons and for charity through my church for unwed moms who keep their babies. I love it and I love KP!


----------



## alice in wonderland (Feb 11, 2011)

Yes, i do cook, when i am not knitting. I haven't quiet got the hang of stirring noodles with my knitting needles. he he

I had 7 grand children and 3 adult kids here for father's day, after attending a long car show! So how pulled it off

alice in knitting land


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

Love the process of the finished product but hate sewing it up. Love the look and feel of the yarn the colours and picking the next project and pattern is as much fun, then talking about it. LOL


----------



## mamaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm one with the yarn.


----------



## lorraine magee (Jan 20, 2011)

hi i hate sewing together. thought i was the only onehappy knitting


----------



## lorraine magee (Jan 20, 2011)

great answer wish i had thought of ithappy knitting


----------



## ChloeW06 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

